# Weekly Competition 2020-02



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R F R' F2 R' U2 R'
*2. *U' R U2 F' U F' U R U'
*3. *R F2 U' R F2 R U' F' R'
*4. *R' U F2 R' U F' R U2
*5. *F' U R U2 R U' F2 U F

*3x3x3*
*1. *B2 R F' R' L U2 F' U B' R' L2 F' U2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 F'
*2. *D2 R B R' L2 F U' D' R B2 U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 L2
*3. *R2 D2 R' B2 D2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 D L' D U2 R2 B' R U B'
*4. *U' R2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 U' L2 B2 L D' B2 R2 D' L B R' F' R'
*5. *R2 F' D2 B2 U2 B2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 R' F L F U' B L' F L' U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' Fw2 F U Fw Uw2 R2 B2 L2 Uw' U2 L2 Rw' F L' Rw2 U2 B2 Fw' F' Uw2 Rw U' B F R2 Fw R D U R U Fw' F' Rw' F R U B' F'
*2. *B' L' R U R F' Rw' D2 U2 L' Fw' F' L Rw' B2 Rw' U' Rw2 F L2 D2 Uw R2 U' Rw' B' Uw2 B' U' L U' F Uw' U' R' U' Rw2 D2 U2 L'
*3. *Rw R Uw2 Fw L Rw2 B2 Fw F Uw' B' L2 R2 Uw2 U' Fw D' L' B' L' Uw2 B' F R Uw' Rw2 Fw2 D' B' L' Uw Fw U Rw2 D' Uw' U R Uw' F
*4. *R2 B' Uw2 Fw2 L2 R' D L Rw F Rw Fw2 F' R2 U' L Rw2 Uw' B U Rw Fw2 U' F' R Fw D F L2 Rw2 D Rw Uw Fw2 Rw2 D Uw2 L Rw2 F
*5. *B Fw2 R2 B' D Uw' B2 Fw D' Uw' U B Uw2 U Fw' L2 U R' U' L' Rw Fw R2 F' Uw L2 B2 Uw U' F Rw' R2 Fw' F' D2 Rw B Fw' L2 B

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw2 D' Uw Lw2 Rw' Uw F Rw R' D2 F' U L Bw2 R B' Bw Fw' Rw F' R2 Uw2 B2 Fw' Uw' L Lw Rw2 Fw' Uw' R2 Dw2 L2 Rw2 Dw' Lw Rw' Uw' Bw' F R U2 L' Rw Dw Rw' Uw2 F2 U' Bw2 Fw' D' U2 F' Lw' Fw' Dw' Lw B Uw2
*2. *Fw Rw R U F2 R2 Dw Fw' Uw2 Fw2 L2 U' Bw' F' Lw F' U2 B' Uw Fw' L2 Uw2 B2 Bw' D' B F' Lw Rw Fw2 D' Bw' Lw' Bw' Rw' B U' B Rw Dw' Rw' B2 L2 Dw L2 R2 Uw' B2 R Fw R2 Uw Lw2 Rw' F R Dw R2 F' Lw'
*3. *B' U Rw2 Dw' Lw2 B Bw Fw2 Dw' Uw' Rw' R2 D' L2 Bw2 F' Rw' U Lw' U2 Fw Rw' Dw Fw' U2 R D2 Lw' D2 Uw' Lw Uw' Lw' Bw L B Rw' Fw L' B D Bw Lw' D2 L' Dw' Bw Uw' B Bw2 Fw2 Lw' Bw Uw B Rw2 B' Dw B D2
*4. *D' F2 L F' Rw2 Uw' R' F' D2 Bw2 D' Rw F R2 D' F' Dw' Lw Rw' R' F Dw2 Uw2 F Uw2 Bw2 U2 Fw' F' L D2 R2 Uw' Rw Bw' L' Rw' R U2 L' Fw2 Uw2 Lw' R' D' Dw' U B' Bw' R Dw' Uw Fw' D Dw2 B2 Bw U B2 L'
*5. *Lw' R F U' Rw' U2 B2 Uw U' Bw2 Fw U2 F D2 Dw Fw' U2 Fw R D' Lw' Fw' Dw2 Uw' B' L' B Fw' F2 Lw2 B' L Lw2 R' B L2 Rw2 Uw U2 Rw U R2 Fw' F' L2 B2 Lw' U' L Rw' F2 D Uw' Bw Dw Rw' D2 L2 Bw' Fw

*6x6x6*
*1. *B 3R 2D2 U2 3R' 3U2 L' 2R 2D' 2F' 2U2 2F 2D' B' 3F2 2L2 D' 3U 2U' B 2F2 2R 3F2 3R 2F2 2U2 3F2 3U R' 2B' 3R2 2B' U2 3R 2U U 2L' 2R' 3U' L2 2R2 D2 3F 2U' B 2L' F2 L' 3R U B 2B 2F2 D2 L2 2L' 3U 3R2 B F' R' 2U2 2L' D2 U' R' B F' D 2B
*2. *2B 2L 2B2 D' R' D 2U2 B' 2B2 2D R' B 2D' 2B L2 2L' 3R F' 2U' R' 2U' 3R' R2 U 3R' B' 3U' B2 2B2 3F F2 2U L' U2 3R 3U 2U2 2L 2D' 2U2 B2 D 3R 2U 2L' 2B2 2U 3F2 2L2 F' R' D F2 R F 2L2 2B2 D2 3R' 2R' U' B2 3R2 2R R' D L2 3R' 3F2 3U
*3. *3F 2U F' 2D2 B 2L' 2R R 2D' B L' B' 2R U2 F2 L2 2B2 2U' 2L' 3F 2F 2R 3U' B2 L' B 3U L 2L' 3R2 2F D2 3U' U L' 3R' 2U2 2L' F2 2L2 U2 3R' R' F R' 3U2 U' 3F2 3R' 2R 3U' 2U' 2L 2B2 D' 2B2 2D2 3U' U 2F 3R B' D 2U R 2D 3U 3R 3U' 2R2
*4. *L' R F' U2 F2 D2 2U 2L' 3R B2 2B2 2R' 2D' 2U' 3R2 B2 2U' 2F' R2 3U2 2U' U 2F2 F' 2U2 B2 D2 2F2 2L' 2D2 L2 2F2 R B 3R2 3U 2U 2R2 3U' 2R B 3R2 2B2 L' D2 3F' R' 2U' L2 B' 2L2 U' F2 2D2 3U2 U 2R 3F' 2D' 3U' 3R2 2B' 2D2 B' U 2R2 2D' 2B' R2 3U'
*5. *3F L' 2B 2L 2U 2L2 2D2 L B2 2B F2 3R D' 2L R2 D2 U2 2L' U B2 F2 3R2 2R D 3U' 2U' U2 3R B2 D 2L D 2U' 2B' D' 3U' F' 3U' R2 B2 2B' F 2L B' 2B 2F2 2U' F D' 3U' 3R 2B2 3U B2 2B 2F 2U U' B' 3U2 2F2 3R2 U2 L' 2L' D' 2D' 3U U' R

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B 2F2 2R U R2 2D 3F 3L2 3B2 3L2 2B 3R' B2 3F F' 2L2 2U 2B' 3F2 3U 2L' 3B' D 2D' U 2R' 3B' 3U2 U 3F' 2F U' 2L' 2B 3R 2D' U2 3R' 2F' 3L' 2R' 2U2 3B2 3F2 F' 2R2 2B 3B2 L 3D 3F' 2D2 L' 2R D2 2D 3U 2U 2R F2 3L2 2F' L 2F' 2L 2B 3B' F' R2 3B 3R D2 2D' 2U 2F F2 L D U' 2F2 3R' D' 2B 2D2 3R' B' 2B2 3U2 2U' 3B' 3U2 L' 2L' 2R 3B' 3F2 2F L 2L' 3R2
*2. *R 2D' 2U' U2 2L2 D2 3D' 3B2 3D 2U2 U 2B 3F2 R 3B' F' R' D' 3U2 R 3D 2U B' 3U U' 3L2 2B D' 2L 3L 3R2 2R' R' 2F' D' 3L2 3B' U 2L 3R 3B L2 2R' 2B 3U' 2R 2B2 2F2 2L D' 2U2 3F2 2F2 F' 2L' 2R2 U 3R B2 3F2 F2 2U' B2 R B 2L2 2F2 D 3R2 2U R' 3B' 2L 3D2 3F2 2F2 2R' 3F' 3U 2F2 2D 3D2 3L 2D' 2B2 2D' 3U 2B2 2D' 3B 3F' R2 3B' 3L 3B' 3F 2F U2 3B D'
*3. *2D2 3F U 2B' U B' 3B 2U' 2F L 3F2 F2 L2 3L R' U 3L' 3U2 3L 3U2 2F' 3R2 R' B U 2B' 2D' 3D' 2B2 2F L 2F2 2U2 L' 2L 3L' 2R2 B L' 2R 3U' 3F' 2D 3B2 D2 2L2 3B 2D2 2R F' D2 L' 2U 3R' B2 2B' 3L2 2B 2L F2 3L2 2R2 3U 2R' 2B' 3B2 2U' U' L 2B2 3F2 3D R 2D' 2U' 3B' D 3D' B2 D2 3D' 3U R2 3F 2L' 3D' U2 3L' 3R' D U L 3L2 3F 3D 3L 2R2 2U' 2B 2D'
*4. *2L 3R2 R 3D' 2B' U L R' B F2 3U2 3R2 D' L2 3L B' 2R B' 3D2 2L2 2R' 3B' 2R 3D 3U' 2B 3D2 3U 2L' 2F' 3L2 D' 2D2 2U2 U2 3F' 3L2 3R B' 3F F2 3D 2R' B' 3B' 3D2 3B' 3F' F 3R 3D' B2 2L2 2D2 B' 3B 2F' F2 2U B' 3B' 3F F2 3U2 B' 3D 2U2 U2 3L R2 3U2 2R 3D' 2L 3R' 2R2 D' 2U' 3F' F 2U B' 2L' 2R U B' 3F2 U F' 3U2 3F' 2L2 U' B' 3B' U R' U2 3F F
*5. *3U2 2B2 F L 2L 3L R 2U2 2R 3U2 3L' B L' 2R F' D' 3U2 2U2 L2 3B 3F 2L' D' 2D 3D2 B' D' U2 L 3D L' D 3D 3U2 2U2 3B' 2U' L 2L 3U' B' 2D' U2 2L2 3L 2R2 U 2B D 3L' 2B 2L2 2B2 3B 2D 2R' 2D2 3U' 3L B2 2B U' L 3B 2R2 3U L2 3L' 3B 2F2 3D' L2 3L 2R2 3D2 3U B F 3L' 3D' 2B' 3U2 2R' 2F L' 2D' L2 3L2 2U' 3R2 2B 2L2 3L2 R2 3U' L 2D' 3R' 2B 2D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F' U2 F U' F U' R U'
*2. *U' R' U' R2 F R2 F'
*3. *U R' F R' U2 F R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F2 L2 D' L' F B2 D' B2 D2 U R2 F L' F2 R2 B2 U' B' L Fw Uw'
*2. *R2 B U' R2 D B2 F D R2 F' D U2 R' F' B' D' F2 R2 B' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*3. *B' F2 R L2 F2 R F2 U2 D2 F' R2 L2 F R2 F' D B D U2 R2 D2 Rw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U L' Rw2 Fw2 D2 L' Fw R U2 B D2 R' U' L2 B2 Fw D2 Uw2 Rw2 D' Uw2 U' L2 F Rw2 B2 D' B' Fw Uw L' Fw' L' B2 Rw D R2 Fw D Uw'
*2. *L2 Rw2 Fw2 R B' R Uw2 Rw' Fw' F D' Uw2 R U' B' Fw' F2 Uw2 U' Fw2 R2 Uw U B2 F2 Uw' Fw' R2 Fw' Rw R2 B' Fw F R' Fw2 D' Uw2 U B'
*3. *U2 F L2 B D2 Fw F U' B2 D2 R' D U2 F' D2 Uw2 F Uw' L' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 B Fw2 L' Rw' D2 Fw' F Uw' Fw2 Uw2 R' B F R2 B Fw Uw' U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw Bw2 F' Rw2 B2 Dw' Rw' D' U2 F2 D' F2 R2 Bw2 Fw' U2 L Uw' Lw B' Bw Fw F Dw2 Rw' Dw2 B U2 Bw' Rw2 Dw2 Uw Lw Dw' Rw' R2 U Fw' L Dw' L' Rw' U Bw2 Rw2 B D Bw U L Lw R B2 Dw Bw2 D2 F' Dw2 Lw2 Rw'
*2. *Dw' Uw U' B2 Rw2 D2 Uw Lw2 R D' Uw2 L2 Bw Dw2 L Lw B' L' D Fw2 L' Lw' Rw R' Uw B' Bw' Dw' Uw2 R U L2 R' B' Bw Fw F' L Lw2 Uw2 L2 Bw2 D2 Uw' U F U F' L' D' U2 L Lw Fw Dw' Uw2 Bw Fw F Dw'
*3. *Fw' F Uw Bw Uw2 Rw2 Uw' L2 Uw' L Dw' U2 Lw' D2 R Uw' L' Lw Uw U2 F Dw' Uw' R D2 U' F U' L2 Dw U2 Lw2 Uw2 F U L2 D Dw Rw' U2 Lw Fw R2 Bw' Lw R' Bw Fw' F Lw Rw' U F' R2 Dw Bw2 Fw2 F2 Dw' R

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F 2L' 2F' 2D' R2 U' 2R2 3U2 B' L2 R' 2U2 2B' 2R F2 2R' B' 2F U2 2R2 D2 L' D 2U 2L' R' B' U' L2 2R' B 2B' 2F' F 2L2 D' B' 2B' F' 2U U B' 2L 2R' D' 2B 2U' L2 U 2R2 3U' 2U' 3R' 3U' 2F 2L2 3U' 2U R2 B' L R' D 2D L' 3R2 R2 U' B F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' U' R 2U' B' 2F' F2 D2 3U' 2U' 3B2 F2 2L' 3F U B2 2F2 3D 2U' 3F' 2F D 2D2 2L' 3L 2R' 3U' L 2R2 2D 2F' D 3U2 2R2 2F' 3D 3U' L 2L' 2R 2B2 2F2 2L 2B 2R U2 L' 3R 2B2 F 2D' 2U F U2 2R 2D 3L2 3U2 3R2 3U2 L' 3U2 3B2 2L' 2U2 2L 2R2 2D2 2R2 U2 3F' U2 B 2R' F' 2D' 3F 3U 2U 2L 3R2 2D' B2 2B2 3R' 3F' 2D2 2B' 3B 3F2 2D 2U2 B' 2F' 3U U' F2 3U 2B 2L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' B' D2 B2 U L' R' B2 D2 F2 U2 D' F2 L F L2 F B2 U' Fw Uw'
*2. *L U' B' R U2 B F' R B U' D L' U' D' F2 U2 D' B2 D' Fw Uw2
*3. *D' R U F U' D' L R' U D2 B' R F' D2 R' D2 F' L' D B U2 Rw2 Uw'
*4. *L2 B' R' L F U' F D B' L U' L2 R B F' U2 L' F2 B' L' Fw' Uw'
*5. *L D B R U2 L' U F2 L U D B2 U' D2 F D' B2 L' U2 Fw Uw
*6. *F2 R2 U D' F2 R U2 B2 F D' B2 U F' U R2 B2 D U' F2 U F2 Rw2 Uw2
*7. *U' D' L' B F L R' D B U' B2 U F' D F L B R L D' Rw2 Uw
*8. *U2 F' L B' D' R2 D U' B D B2 U D' R2 D2 U' F2 U' F' B Rw2 Uw
*9. *U R' F R2 F U B D' R2 B2 D U R L F2 D' R2 D' F2 L' R2 Fw Uw
*10. *R2 B2 L F' L2 F U B U' R L U2 L D2 U' L2 F B2 L F2 Rw Uw2
*11. *U L' B' R2 L2 F U2 D L2 D' F' L2 U L' D F U2 D B' Rw2 Uw2
*12. *R' L B L B L U' F2 D' F B R2 U2 L' B2 R2 F R B' F2 Rw Uw
*13. *U R2 B' R L B2 R' L U2 B2 R2 F2 D L R U R D' U B Rw2 Uw
*14. *B2 R2 U' L B' U D' R' U' D' F' L F' U' F' L' F B2 U' D' Rw Uw
*15. *B2 L R D2 U' F' D B2 L2 U' D' F2 L F' D R' D L B2 U' Fw'
*16. *F' L2 F2 L' D L' R D2 F2 L D2 U L D' B' U B U' B' Rw Uw'
*17. *D F R' U2 D R L U2 R2 L' U L' D' B2 L R' D' F' U2 Fw Uw2
*18. *U L D' R' L2 F2 D B' U F' D L U2 L2 F' R' U2 F2 R Uw2
*19. *R F' L' R D2 R2 B2 F U' B' F L' U2 F2 B' L' F' U B U2 Rw Uw2
*20. *R' D B' U2 F2 L U' B2 U2 D2 R F' R' U F' D R2 L U2 Fw' Uw2
*21. *B2 U2 L' B' F' L2 U' L B2 D' F' U F R' D2 U2 B2 F R' B' U' Fw Uw'
*22. *D B D2 U' L2 B D U2 L' B U F2 B' L' R2 D2 L2 U B Rw2 Uw
*23. *U2 B' D' R D R' B2 U2 B' R F2 D2 R2 U2 R2 U' D B L Fw Uw'
*24. *L2 R U D' F2 D' B F2 L2 D B' R' L2 F' B D2 R' F R' Fw' Uw'
*25. *R' U L F2 B L B2 D U F2 U' R' U2 B2 F2 R2 D U2 L U2 F' Rw Uw
*26. *D R' D2 R B2 D' F' R' D2 U2 B' D2 R U R' L F B D' Fw' Uw2
*27. *F D' R2 D2 U' L' U' F2 D' B R U' R' U L' U2 L' B2 U R' D Rw2 Uw
*28. *F R2 U2 R2 L U' L2 D2 L B2 U D B' D' F2 R2 U' L2 U2 Fw Uw
*29. *B2 R' L2 F U' B U2 L B U2 D F2 D' U2 L B' D' L2 F' U Rw' Uw2
*30. *R' B2 U2 F2 U L' D R B2 F2 D R' D' L2 R B2 D B F R' U Fw Uw
*31. *F' D L2 U' B' R' U R' F2 L B R' F' L' D' F2 R F2 R2 F' L' Fw Uw2
*32. *D' U B' R L' U2 B2 R' D U2 R' U' F' L R' B U' R L' B2 L2 Fw Uw'
*33. *L2 F' R' B L2 U2 R2 D' B2 F L' D L' D' L2 B2 L2 B2 D2 R' Fw' Uw'
*34. *F' R2 L2 B U2 F' L2 R B' D2 R' U' R L U' B2 D' F D' Rw' Uw'
*35. *L' F2 U D' F' D2 B D U' L' U B L2 F2 R2 D' F U2 D Rw2 Uw'
*36. *B U2 F' U2 R2 F L B F' R2 F2 U' R L D' B2 D2 R' B' L' D' Rw Uw
*37. *U2 D' B D' F' R2 L' U2 F2 L R B' D U L U2 R L B' Rw Uw
*38. *B2 D' L F L F U2 B D' U B2 L' R U' D' R2 L2 B2 L Fw Uw
*39. *U' F' U2 F2 U B D R U R F2 D' F' R' B U' D2 L' D Rw' Uw'
*40. *F2 L' D2 L' F' B' R' L D2 R2 D2 F' L' U R B' R2 B2 D Fw' Uw
*41. *U R2 F' D2 L U B F2 U2 B U2 R' L2 D2 F' U2 D' B F R2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*42. *F B L' R B2 L2 R2 D2 L U2 F' R L B' F2 D' F U2 B' Rw2 Uw
*43. *F' U' L' U2 R D2 B U B F2 L R' F2 U2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 D R2 Fw Uw
*44. *L' B2 U' F' L R2 B2 F' L' D B F R2 U' D' L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 Fw' Uw
*45. *F' L' R' U2 F' L' F2 L' D' U2 F' L F R L2 U' B2 D2 U B2 U' Rw2 Uw
*46. *U D' F D L2 B2 U2 L2 B L' B' U' B' D' L' B' L2 D2 F2 D' R2 Fw' Uw2
*47. *F2 D2 B' L B2 R' F L' R2 F B R' L B' U L U R2 L D2 L' Fw' Uw2
*48. *L' F2 D' B' L B' D' L' F' L' B F L2 U' L2 D' L2 F L Fw' Uw
*49. *L U' B2 F R' F' R2 D2 U' L' F B2 D' B2 R L2 B2 D' L' Fw' Uw
*50. *L B2 U2 R2 F D' F B' L U R2 L2 D B' L' U F' L' B2 Rw2 Uw
*51. *F' B' D B2 F' D U' B F' L' R' U' L D' B2 U2 L U R Fw Uw
*52. *F' D R L' U' B' U B' F' L R2 F2 R2 U2 B' F' U2 D' F B2 Rw2 Uw2
*53. *D' B2 F U F U2 L B U F2 B R' D2 U' F' D' R' F2 R B' L2 Fw Uw
*54. *B2 F L2 R F U' F' D' L' B F' D2 R2 L' U' L F' B2 D
*55. *F U2 L' R' D' F2 R L' U2 L2 F2 B2 D' F2 R2 L F' U D' F Rw Uw
*56. *F' D2 U2 F U B' R' L2 F2 U2 L2 R F' U L2 R B2 L D' F2 D2 Rw Uw
*57. *B F2 U L2 R2 B' U B' R B D' B' F2 L2 D2 L2 F D' U L Fw' Uw'
*58. *R2 U' B L F2 D' F' R2 F2 U' B' F D2 L B U' B' R L' D F2 Rw Uw
*59. *F2 B' D' R' L F' R F2 R2 L' U F2 D' R2 B D2 F' D2 U2 B2 F' Rw' Uw'
*60. *B' F D2 F' D L2 D U F L' U2 R2 D2 U F' B2 L2 U R Fw Uw2
*61. *R' B U2 B' R2 U' B2 R2 F U' D' L U F2 U2 F L2 R D2 U' R' Fw Uw'
*62. *D' R B' U D' F2 L2 U2 F' R' U2 R' L D2 B' U L B R2 Fw' Uw2
*63. *R B F D2 B2 L2 F D U2 F' L' D U' R L2 F' R' D R U Fw' Uw'
*64. *L F' R2 B' R' U R B2 U' F2 L U' R' B2 R' D2 R' F' B2 Rw' Uw
*65. *B2 U2 D' F L2 B' U R' U' B2 L' B D2 F2 R2 U' L R D B Rw Uw2
*66. *D' B U D2 F' U F2 U2 B2 L2 D F2 L2 R' U' F' U L2 F Rw Uw'
*67. *U' B F' U2 L' D' U2 F R' U2 B' R' L2 B' F2 L2 B' L' B2 Rw Uw2
*68. *B L2 F' U2 L' U' R2 L2 U' R F2 D2 U R' B' F' U B' U' F2 U' Rw' Uw
*69. *B2 R D' U2 B' U' R U' F2 B L2 F2 L R2 F' R B D2 B R' Fw Uw
*70. *D F2 D B' F2 R B2 D' F2 L' R U' F' R L2 D' U2 L2 F Rw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R U2 R B2 L D F2 R2 U2 L' F' L' B' R
*2. *B' D2 B' L2 F2 D2 B' U2 F2 D2 F U' R' D R F' R' F L D2 U2
*3. *B2 U D2 F L' U2 L2 B' D' F B2 R' U2 L F2 R' D2 L D2 L
*4. *L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' R2 B2 L2 D' L F L2 D' U' B U2 B' U' R
*5. *L2 U2 B2 D R2 F2 U L2 F2 D F R' U L' F D' F' U F' R2 U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 F' R' D B L2 R2 D B2 L' F' L'
*2. *U2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 F2 D2 U F2 U R F' L2 U2 L D' R B' U2 F
*3. *L F D' L U L F R2 F R B2 L2 F' B2 D2 F L2 F' R2 U2 D2
*4. *U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B L2 B' F2 D F L2 R' F2 U2 L B' D' F2
*5. *L' D2 L B2 F2 R U2 F2 L' B2 F2 D' R F' R U R2 B' L2 U2 R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U2 F2 U2 B2 L2 U R2 U B2 D' U' R' U' R2 F L R' D L F' L
*2. *R2 U' F2 D B2 D2 F2 L2 U R2 D B' F2 U B' R' D2 L' B D2 B2
*3. *U R2 U L2 D L2 F2 L2 D' R2 F' R F R' U' F' L B
*4. *F' D2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F D2 U F U' L' R' U F' D R U'
*5. *R2 U F2 L2 D B2 F2 U L2 F2 D2 B D B L' F' R2 F2 R2 F' U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B' U R2 F U' L B' D R U' D2 B2 D2 F D2 F D2 L2 F' R2 B R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 D B2 F2 U F2 R B2 R' F L' R D' B L D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L2 U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D R2 B2 D U2 F' L D2 L R U F D' U F R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R' F' U' R' U' R2 F R F'
*3. *R2 D F2 U' L2 D2 U' L2 F2 L2 B L2 R U2 F' R' D B2 U2 F2
*4. *F D2 Uw' B' U B2 L2 U F2 Uw' F L' Fw Uw2 Rw Fw L D L Rw Uw2 Rw' D' Uw2 F' U' Rw2 Uw2 R Fw F' U L' F R U2 L F' Uw U

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R F2 R F R U F' U2 R
*3. *B2 R' L2 F' U' D F' B2 L F' B' U2 D2 L2 F' U2 D2 F' U2 B
*4. *B2 L2 R F' Uw' F R F' D2 B' Rw' D2 U2 Fw' F' Uw F Rw' F2 D' B2 Fw2 L2 Rw' D2 Uw U Fw2 L' B' Fw2 Uw2 U Fw' F D2 Uw Rw U2 R
*5. *B U' Rw2 R D L2 Bw D2 Dw2 U Fw2 D2 Dw2 Uw' U2 F L' R2 Dw R2 Fw2 L' Lw2 Uw2 Fw D Dw L2 Lw2 R2 B2 U2 L Uw2 L Fw' Dw2 U' B' L2 Lw Uw L2 D B' Rw2 D2 B' F2 R2 D2 L Lw2 Rw2 U2 F' Rw' Dw Uw' U'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U R2 F2 U F R2 U' R' F
*3. *R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 D' U2 L2 R' F' D' U' F' R F' L' F2 L'
*4. *Uw' F2 D B' Fw' F' Uw' Rw' R Fw2 U2 B R U' Fw2 L' Uw' L' D U B Fw' R B2 F Rw R D Fw2 Uw2 L' Fw2 F' L2 Fw' Uw' Fw' L' R B2
*5. *Dw Bw Rw R' D' Dw U2 Lw Dw2 U' F Dw Bw2 Uw' B2 F2 D2 U Rw2 D2 Rw R U2 Lw2 F' D Dw F' U2 Lw R' Fw' D F L Fw2 L2 Dw' U Lw R2 D' L' Lw' Uw Bw' U' L Uw B2 L D Dw2 U2 L B2 Fw' Rw R2 D'
*6. *3U' R' 3F' 2L' 2R' B' F 2R' B L' 2L' R' 2B' U' L 2R' 3U2 3R 2B2 F U2 R' 3U' 3R' 3F2 2L2 2U L 2R' R 2U2 2R2 2B2 2F' 2U F' 2L 2F2 3U B L U 3F 2U2 2L' R' B' L2 3R' R' 2B' 3F L' B U 2B2 D2 2D' B U R' U B L D 2L' 3R2 B R' 2D2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U R F' R' U F2 R' F' U2
*3. *R2 B2 U2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 B' D2 L B' R U2 R2 B L2 F2
*4. *D' U B' F U B2 Rw B' R2 Uw2 B L' Uw' Fw L' D2 Rw R B' Fw' D' Uw' Fw F' L' B' Fw' Rw' D' Uw B' Rw' B2 Uw U R' D U L2 D
*5. *Rw' Dw B2 Bw2 Lw2 R' B2 F L Lw Fw2 Lw2 Rw2 R Dw R Dw' R2 U' Lw' R2 F L Bw2 L' Fw2 Dw B Uw Rw2 R' F' Dw' R2 U' Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw' Lw2 D' Dw2 Rw D' Rw B Bw' L Lw Dw' L' Rw2 D2 Dw R2 Fw2 U' Lw2 B L
*6. *D2 2U2 F 2L' 3R2 2U 3R2 R' 3F' R' 2D2 L2 2R' 2B D' 2D 2F' L' 2R2 B' 2B 3U' 2U 2R2 B2 2F 2D' 2U B' 2F2 R' 3F 2L' U2 3R 2D2 L' 2F' D' 2L 2B' R' D2 U' 2R' D 2B' 3F' 2L R' 2D 3U2 U' B2 D' L B2 2B2 F' 3U' U2 F R 3F' R' U2 2L' 2B F' L'
*7. *2D' B' 2B 2U B2 2F' 3U' 2R' 2B' 3F' 2F2 2L2 3R2 R 2D F2 D' 3D2 3L 2B' 2U2 3L' 2U' 3F' 3D' F2 L R B' 3R 3U L' D' 3D' U' 3R R' 2F D 3D' B2 2R' 3D F L U2 2B2 D 3B2 2L 2U2 F 3R' 2B2 3F 2F F2 2D' 2B' D U2 B' 2B' F' 2D2 U' 2R2 2B 3F' L' 3F' L2 R2 2D 2B F 2L 2B 2D U2 L 2R 3F 3R B L2 B' 3B' 3U F2 2U2 F2 2L' 3U2 F' 2L 3D' B' 2D' B2

*Clock*
*1. *UR5+ DR6+ DL6+ UL3+ U3+ R6+ D1- L4- ALL3- y2 U5- R1- D2- L4- ALL2- UR DR UL 
*2. *UR4+ DR5- DL4- UL5+ U1+ R4- D5+ L4- ALL4- y2 U1- R5+ D1+ L1+ ALL3- UR DR 
*3. *UR0+ DR5+ DL6+ UL2- U6+ R4- D2+ L1+ ALL1+ y2 U5+ R0+ D2- L2- ALL1- UR UL 
*4. *UR4- DR3- DL2+ UL6+ U5- R6+ D5- L1+ ALL5+ y2 U4+ R5- D6+ L1- ALL5+ 
*5. *UR4- DR3+ DL5+ UL4- U5- R1+ D5- L5- ALL0+ y2 U1- R4- D4+ L0+ ALL4- UR UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R' L' U B' R' B b'
*2. *L' R U L' U R' B U l' r b' u
*3. *U L' R L R' U' L' r'
*4. *L U B' U' R' U' B R l u
*5. *L U' L R L B R U r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(-5, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (6, 0)
*2. *(1, 3) / (3, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 1) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (-5, 0)
*3. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 3) / (0, 4) / (0, 4) /
*4. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, 4) / (6, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 5) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, 5) / (0, -4) / (-2, 1)

*Skewb*
*1. *L R B' R' B R' L B' U' L B'
*2. *L B L U L R' U' R' B L B
*3. *R U L' R' L' R U' B' U' R' L'
*4. *U B R U R B' R' B L B L
*5. *B R U' L' B R' B' R U' R' L

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*2. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U
*5. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R U R2 F2 U F' R F2 R
*3. *L2 F2 U R2 D' U' B2 D' U2 B2 L2 B' U R' D2 F' L B' R D2 B
*4. *D2 Uw2 Fw2 D2 F L' B F2 R U' L F2 Rw R2 F' Uw' F' U2 R2 B2 L2 Rw' D U L' R2 Fw2 D2 U' B Fw' F D2 B' D' Fw' Uw Rw2 D2 Uw'
*5. *Dw L' Rw B2 R Bw2 Rw D' L2 Lw F2 Lw2 D U' Lw' Uw Bw' L' Rw' R B Fw' L Rw R2 Fw2 L B2 Rw' Uw' U2 B2 F2 R U2 R Uw2 F Rw Dw Uw R2 B L2 D' Bw2 Lw2 R2 Fw2 F2 U Rw' Bw' Dw' L2 Bw F' U2 B' F'
*OH. *B2 R2 U2 R2 U' F2 U R2 D' F2 D' B' R' B' R U2 L' D U2 B'
*Clock. *UR4+ DR4- DL2- UL3+ U6+ R3- D1+ L5- ALL1- y2 U4- R0+ D3- L1+ ALL2- DR UL 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *R' U L B' L' B U l' r' u'
*Square-1. *(3, -1) / (-5, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -5) / (0, 6)
*Skewb. *U B R' L' B R B' R' B' U L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *f l' L' F' b' r b' l' f' F' R F' L R' B' F R'
*2. *F' l' L' l' r' f' R' F L' B' F' L' R B F
*3. *B' F' r' R f' l f' r f' L F' L F' L R' F' L' B
*4. *B b f l' L F b l f' B' R B' R F' L' B R F'
*5. *L' l' r' b f r R b' r' B L' R' B R B' R F' L

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw' Bw' U Rw L' R B Rw' B' Lw Rw Bw' Lw Rw' Bw' Uw' Lw u' r b'
*2. *Uw' U R' B' Rw' Uw' Lw Bw' L' R' Bw' Lw Rw Bw' Lw Rw' Lw' l' r'
*3. *L Uw Rw U Bw L R' B Lw Rw' U' Rw Uw' Bw' Rw Bw' Lw' Bw' Uw' l r' b
*4. *U' R' B Rw' Uw R Bw' U' L R B Uw' Bw Rw Bw Uw' Rw' Uw' Bw u' r b'
*5. *L' Rw' Bw U L R' Bw Rw' U Lw Uw' Bw' Uw' Bw' Uw' Bw' Uw Rw' u'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D R2 U L D2 R U2 L D L D R2 U L2 U R2 D R U L2 D R2 D L3 U R3 U L2 D R D2 L2 U R2 D R U L2 U R2 D L2 D L U2 R
*2. *R D R U L2 D R2 U L D2 L U2 R2 D2 L U R2 U L2 D R2 D L3 U R3 D L2 U R U L2 D2 R D R U R D L U L D L U2 R D R U2 L D3 L U3 R D2 R U
*3. *R2 D L D L U R U R D2 L U2 L D2 R2 U R D L2 U R2 U L2 D R D L U L D R D L U R2 D R U2 L D2 L U3 R D3 L U3 R D2 L
*4. *D R2 D L2 U R2 D L U R U R D L U L D R D R U2 L3 D R D2 L U R2 D L U2 R D2 R U2 L D2 L U3 R2 D L D L U L D R U R U L2 D
*5. *D R2 D L U2 R D L2 U R D L D R U2 R D R U L2 D R2 D L2 U R D L D L U R D R U R D L U L U R D L D L U R U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L B R' D2 B2 R' B2 L' D F' R2 D2 B2 D' F2 D R2 D B2 R2 D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 D' F' R' F2 L' U2 D F L2 B2 U2 D' F2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F B2 D2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 R' U2 L2 F L2 D B2 F D' F2 D B U R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D' L2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 R D2 L D' B' D2 U F' L D2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F U' R2 F2 L2 B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D' L R D F U L2 F' D2 R' F2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U B L' B U2 F R D2 B U' F2 U2 F2 D R2 U' L2 D R2 D'
*2. *D2 B2 D2 R2 D' F2 D B2 U B2 F2 R D U' R2 B' D' U2 R2 B R2
*3. *D2 F2 D R2 B2 L2 U F2 D' U2 F2 L R2 D R2 B U F' D F' L
*4. *U2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 B' R2 B U R' B' D L' R U B2 U2 F2
*5. *R2 F2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 F' L' D2 F' D B L' R F' D'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UR UB UR UL UF UR UL UB UL UB UL UF LB RF UF RF UF UR UF UB UR UF UL UB UR RF RB LF UF UL UB LB RB UR UB LB RB UR UF LF DB LB UL DF RF LF DL DB UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DF RF UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL LF DF UL+2 LB UL-2 LF-2 UF UR LF+ DB+
*2. *UF UR UF UB UR UF UR UL UF UR UF UR UL UF LB UL LB UL UB RF UR UB UL UB UR RB LF UF UR UL UB UR RB UB LF UF UR LF DL LB DB DL DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- UF+2 LF UF UR+2
*3. *UF UR UF UL UF UR UB UR UL UB UR UB UL UB UL LB UB LB UB RF UF UR RF UF UL UB UR RB UB UR UF UL LF UL UF LF DL LB DR RB DB DL DR RB DF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF DB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF DF UR+ UF LF RB DL-2
*4. *UF UB UR UL UF UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UB LB UB UR RF UF RF UF UR UB UL UF UB RF RB LF UF UL UF UL UB RB LF UL UF UR RB DL DB LB DL DR RB UB UL DB UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+2 UF LB UL+ RF DR+2 DF LF+ DR+ DB+ DL+2 DB- UB UF+2 LF+2 UF-2 UB+ RF+ UR+2 UB+2 RF+ DB+2
*5. *UF UL UF UL UB UR UL UF UR UB UL UB UR UL UB LB UL UB RF UF UR UL LB UB UL UF UR LB RB UR UB RF RB LF UL UB UR UB RB UR RF LF UF DL LB DB LB UL DF LF UF DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF DL LB UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL UB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB+2 RB UB DF+2 DL DF-


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Jan 7, 2020)

Im going to start competing. Wish me good luck!


----------



## Chimp_Cuber608 (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm also wondering, what is 3x3x3 match the scramble?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2020)

Chimp_Cuber608 said:


> I'm also wondering, what is 3x3x3 match the scramble?


Thank you for asking. This one is confused by many people, so it's good that you're asking before doing it. I hope to add rules to the events sometime this year to help with this. But for now, the rules of match the scramble are this:

You apply the scramble to a cube (prior to starting inspection). It is not allowed to memorize the scramble, just as it would not be allowed to memorize the scramble before a normal 3x3x3 solve. You perform the solve a second cube, which is already solved. You have 15 seconds to inspect the scrambled cube. Then, you start the timer, and begin applying moves to the second, solved cube, until you make it match the first cube. Then you stop the timer. This is obviously a significantly harder task than simply solving a regular 3x3x3, so naturally your times for this event should be significantly slower than a normal 3x3x3 solve.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 7, 2020)

Pyra scramble #3 is definitely too short to be a legal scramble by WCA. Should we reset the results for this week?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 7, 2020)

Kit Clement said:


> Pyra scramble #3 is definitely too short to be a legal scramble by WCA. Should we reset the results for this week?


It’s 6 moves, that’s legal.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jan 7, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> It’s 6 moves, that’s legal.



Yep, never mind. I swear I was solving it in 5 moves by cancelling into the sledge, but I guess I just misremembered.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2020)

By the way, as a result of the changes I made for curvy copter and 15 puzzle, I am well set up now to switch to actually using TNoodle directly for all WCA puzzle scrambles fairly soon. I still need to do the integration to the Forum first, but the TNoodle scrambles will be my next change after that.


----------



## jo1215 (Jan 8, 2020)

2x2: 3.46, 3.64, 2.97, (4.45), (2.80) = 3.36
Pyraminx: 2.29, (5.17), (1.58), 3.61, 4.24 = 3.38
Skewb: 8.35, (9.87), (5.04), 6.42, 6.80 = 7.19
OH: 17.66, (15.27), 16.06, 15.54, (19.58) = 16.42
3bld: 1:09.30, 47.25, DNF = 47.25


----------



## Bogdan (Jan 14, 2020)

FMC scramble 3:

U' F D2 R L' F' R' D' L D L' U' L D2 L' U R' L' U L U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 L U' L' U L U' L' U = 37

U' F D2 R L' F' //eo
R' D' L D' R' //2x2x2
L2 U L //other 2x2x2
(U' L U L' U' L U L') //f2l-1
U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 //AB3C

skeleton: U' F D2 R L' F' R' D' L D' * R' L2 U L U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 L U' L' U L U' L' U

insertion: * D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L (8-2)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2020)

Results for week 2: Congratulations to thembldlord, Sean Hartman, and ichcubegern!

*2x2x2*(194)
1.  1.25 Legomanz
2.  1.55 PotatoCuber
3.  1.62 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  1.66 Lachlan Stephens
5.  1.68 Varun Mohanraj
6.  1.74 OriginalUsername
7.  1.75 ExultantCarn
8.  1.80 thembldlord
8.  1.80 Sean Hartman
10.  1.89 asacuber
11.  1.94 PlatonCuber
12.  1.96 TipsterTrickster
13.  1.99 TheDubDubJr
14.  2.02 JakubDrobny
15.  2.03 MichaelNielsen
15.  2.03 Nutybaconator
17.  2.04 Kerry_Creech
18.  2.10 dads_cookies
19.  2.14 JoXCuber
20.  2.16 Alexander Niedland
21.  2.19 JackPfeifer
22.  2.20 Rubadcar2527
23.  2.26 ichcubegern
24.  2.28 Michał Krasowski
25.  2.32 Helmer Ewert
26.  2.43 Sowrduk
27.  2.46 MICHAL
28.  2.49 Jscuber
28.  2.49 NathanaelCubes
28.  2.49 Dylan is nub
31.  2.50 DhruvA
32.  2.52 camcuber
33.  2.64 Ontricus
34.  2.70 JustinTimeCuber
35.  2.72 Luke Garrett
36.  2.73 turtwig
37.  2.75 mihnea3000
38.  2.78 MrKuba600
39.  2.79 Logan
39.  2.79 BradyCubes08
41.  3.01 wuque man
41.  3.01 OwenB
43.  3.05 jancsi02
43.  3.05 Coinman_
45.  3.06 BigBoyMicah
46.  3.12 Skycubes 66
47.  3.14 riz3ndrr
48.  3.15 SpiFunTastic
49.  3.18 bennettstouder
50.  3.19 cuberkid10
51.  3.22 V.Kochergin
52.  3.23 YouCubing
53.  3.26 HawaiiLife745
54.  3.29 Zeke Mackay
55.  3.31 Isaac Latta
56.  3.35 Clément B.
56.  3.35 Sub1Hour
58.  3.36 Islam Kitiev
58.  3.36 jo1215
60.  3.38 boroc226han
60.  3.38 Trig0n
62.  3.43 BraydenTheCuber
63.  3.45 [email protected]
64.  3.46 DGCubes
65.  3.49 Dylan Swarts
66.  3.50 G2013
66.  3.50 dollarstorecubes
68.  3.51 Liam Wadek
69.  3.52 jvier
70.  3.54 [email protected]
71.  3.56 VJW
72.  3.57 Dream Cubing
73.  3.66 Parke187
74.  3.73 fun at the joy
75.  3.76 FastCubeMaster
76.  3.77 Jeann_Cube
77.  3.80 Awder
78.  3.83 nickelcubes
79.  3.87 smackbadatskewb
80.  3.89 LYZ
81.  3.91 Rollercoasterben
82.  3.93 Jeann_Sc
83.  3.95 abunickabhi
83.  3.95 nikodem.rudy
83.  3.95 lumes2121
86.  4.04 midnightcuberx
87.  4.08 Metallic Silver
88.  4.09 Fred Lang
89.  4.10 remopihel
90.  4.14 gottagitgud
91.  4.16 SebastianCarrillo
92.  4.18 Axel Lönnstedt
93.  4.27 BLCuber8
94.  4.30 colegemuth
94.  4.30 Underwatercuber
96.  4.31 Mikikajek
96.  4.31 JC Cuber
98.  4.32 Cooki348
99.  4.33 d2polld
100.  4.35 Alpha cuber
101.  4.36 abhijat
102.  4.38 NewoMinx
103.  4.39 Keenan Johnson
104.  4.45 begiuli65
105.  4.46 qwer13
106.  4.47 Shadowjockey
106.  4.47 ashfos
108.  4.48 Kit Clement
109.  4.49 MattP98
109.  4.49 connorlacrosse
111.  4.51 Caleb Arnette
112.  4.52 Henry Lipka
113.  4.53 Chris Van Der Brink
114.  4.58 MCuber
115.  4.60 skewby_cuber
116.  4.61 Antto Pitkänen
117.  4.67 Immolated-Marmoset
118.  4.74 Amelia
119.  4.77 ARandomCuber
120.  4.80 BradenTheMagician
121.  4.81 Koen van Aller
122.  4.82 brad711
122.  4.82 revaldoah
124.  4.83 VIBE_ZT
124.  4.83 destin_shulfer
126.  4.87 oliver sitja sichel
127.  4.89 KrokosB
128.  4.92 bandi72006
129.  4.95 Hjerpower
130.  4.98 Utkarsh Ashar
131.  5.02 Ian Pang
131.  5.02 Oliwier
131.  5.02 george dunners
134.  5.08 drpfisherman
135.  5.10 wearephamily1719
136.  5.12 Infraredlizards
136.  5.12 LoiteringCuber
138.  5.21 JakeKlassen
139.  5.27 SpeedCubeReview
140.  5.28 Natanael
141.  5.35 Cube to Cube
142.  5.41 ProStar
143.  5.46 Jaco Momberg
144.  5.47 CrispyCubing
145.  5.60 m24816
146.  5.66 John Benwell
147.  5.72 Bebrius
148.  5.73 RifleCat
149.  5.80 MarixPix
149.  5.80 BenChristman1
151.  5.85 Comvat
152.  5.92 theos
153.  5.96 david_5647
154.  5.99 Kal-Flo
155.  6.02 xyzzy
156.  6.16 2019DWYE01
157.  6.17 goidlon
158.  6.19 SmallTownCuber
159.  6.23 Lvl9001Wizard
160.  6.25 Anton
161.  6.44 topppits
162.  6.46 rubyakdks kube
163.  6.56 bob_lightbulb
164.  6.61 dschieses
165.  6.63 PingPongCuber
166.  6.69 SonofRonan
167.  6.89 JoRoux
168.  7.02 Billybong378
169.  7.05 pizzacrust
170.  7.25 skewbercuber
171.  7.29 [email protected]
172.  7.39 Thelegend12
173.  7.44 NaterTater23
174.  7.53 Nathanael Robertson
175.  7.67 [email protected]
176.  7.95 Mike Hughey
177.  7.97 Lewis
178.  8.31 One Wheel
179.  8.62 Chimp_Cuber608
180.  8.73 ItsSnazzle
181.  8.95 XfinityPowerMan
182.  9.01 Parity Cuber
183.  9.15 ok cuber
184.  9.53 Joust
185.  10.00 sporteisvogel
186.  10.20 Master_Disaster
187.  10.26 SolidJoltBlue
188.  10.44 Bart Van Eynde
188.  10.44 freshcuber.de
190.  10.78 Jacck
191.  12.23 Mr_Tiger420
192.  14.32 MatsBergsten
193.  35.62 Miri
194.  48.52 Gatornade


*3x3x3*(222)
1.  6.90 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  7.13 Luke Garrett
3.  7.40 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  7.41 thembldlord
5.  7.58 Khairur Rachim
6.  7.68 Varun Mohanraj
7.  7.75 OriginalUsername
8.  7.82 camcuber
9.  7.85 PotatoCuber
10.  7.97 ExultantCarn
11.  8.10 cuberkid10
12.  8.26 Lachlan Stephens
13.  8.37 Alexander Niedland
14.  8.46 JustinTimeCuber
15.  8.57 thecubingwizard
16.  8.58 wuque man
17.  8.60 Helmer Ewert
18.  8.63 [email protected]
19.  8.73 FastCubeMaster
20.  8.76 ichcubegern
21.  8.86 Marquez P
22.  8.93 NewoMinx
23.  9.21 HawaiiLife745
24.  9.26 AidanNoogie
25.  9.33 Zeke Mackay
26.  9.39 Sean Hartman
27.  9.47 smackbadatskewb
28.  9.49 JakubDrobny
29.  9.52 riz3ndrr
30.  9.59 turtwig
31.  9.60 Dream Cubing
32.  9.61 LYZ
33.  9.65 OwenB
34.  9.68 Rubadcar2527
34.  9.68 Sowrduk
36.  9.72 Legomanz
36.  9.72 boroc226han
38.  9.74 BradyCubes08
38.  9.74 Nutybaconator
40.  9.75 mihnea3000
41.  9.80 BigBoyMicah
42.  9.82 zhata
43.  9.83 KrokosB
44.  9.84 gottagitgud
45.  9.89 MrKuba600
46.  9.91 VJW
47.  9.92 Dylan is nub
48.  9.95 jancsi02
48.  9.95 Michał Krasowski
50.  10.03 yourmotherfly
50.  10.03 G2013
52.  10.12 twoj_stary_pijany
53.  10.13 Shadowjockey
54.  10.16 DhruvA
55.  10.17 DGCubes
55.  10.17 TheDubDubJr
57.  10.23 NathanaelCubes
58.  10.24 YouCubing
58.  10.24 Kerry_Creech
60.  10.26 TipsterTrickster
61.  10.34 Logan
62.  10.38 jvier
63.  10.45 JoXCuber
64.  10.58 Clément B.
65.  10.61 Micah Morrison
66.  10.80 Coinman_
67.  10.86 MICHAL
68.  10.90 MattP98
69.  10.93 MCuber
70.  10.96 abunickabhi
71.  11.02 Axel Lönnstedt
71.  11.02 Ontricus
73.  11.23 V.Kochergin
74.  11.27 abhijat
75.  11.33 Isaac Latta
76.  11.36 Fred Lang
77.  11.39 Teh Keng Foo
78.  11.40 sigalig
79.  11.46 JakeKlassen
80.  11.54 dollarstorecubes
80.  11.54 Keenan Johnson
82.  11.55 skewber10
83.  11.57 Islam Kitiev
83.  11.57 Awder
85.  11.60 Henry Lipka
86.  11.76 Skycubes 66
87.  11.82 20luky3
88.  11.87 nickelcubes
89.  11.96 Jeann_Cube
90.  11.99 nikodem.rudy
91.  12.02 ARandomCuber
92.  12.03 [email protected]
93.  12.13 TheNoobCuber
94.  12.20 Cooki348
95.  12.25 Liam Wadek
96.  12.28 Jeann_Sc
97.  12.29 Sub1Hour
98.  12.34 fun at the joy
99.  12.35 BradenTheMagician
100.  12.43 remopihel
101.  12.67 Trig0n
102.  12.69 Rollercoasterben
103.  12.73 RifleCat
104.  12.75 Kit Clement
105.  12.79 m24816
106.  12.85 Mikikajek
107.  12.91 Metallic Silver
108.  12.93 Ian Pang
109.  12.99 Chris Van Der Brink
110.  13.00 Underwatercuber
111.  13.14 Utkarsh Ashar
112.  13.20 buzzteam4
113.  13.21 d2polld
114.  13.28 skewby_cuber
115.  13.29 ngmh
116.  13.34 SebastianCarrillo
117.  13.36 TrueONCE
118.  13.45 brad711
119.  13.47 Natanael
120.  13.49 midnightcuberx
121.  13.50 Abhi
122.  13.57 ican97
123.  13.70 SpeedCubeReview
124.  13.72 MarixPix
125.  13.74 Koen van Aller
126.  13.79 begiuli65
127.  13.92 sqAree
128.  13.97 OJ Cubing
129.  14.12 Antto Pitkänen
130.  14.23 LoiteringCuber
131.  14.28 pizzacrust
132.  14.36 Jaycubes
133.  14.39 Dylan Swarts
134.  14.42 ashfos
135.  14.51 lumes2121
136.  14.54 Anton
137.  14.58 BraydenTheCuber
138.  14.61 Immolated-Marmoset
139.  14.70 colegemuth
140.  14.88 drpfisherman
141.  15.02 Kal-Flo
142.  15.18 oliver sitja sichel
143.  15.26 revaldoah
144.  15.45 destin_shulfer
145.  15.51 Caleb Arnette
146.  15.59 xyzzy
147.  15.84 BLCuber8
148.  15.88 Alea
149.  15.92 Lvl9001Wizard
149.  15.92 bennettstouder
149.  15.92 Infraredlizards
152.  16.01 bob_lightbulb
153.  16.15 Parke187
153.  16.15 CrispyCubing
155.  16.23 JC Cuber
156.  16.27 Alpha cuber
157.  16.33 george dunners
158.  16.43 hyperbannanas
158.  16.43 sascholeks
160.  16.59 Amelia
161.  16.75 SmallTownCuber
162.  16.98 Billybong378
163.  17.11 david_5647
164.  17.16 edladd
165.  17.42 G0ingInsqne
166.  17.57 PingPongCuber
167.  18.01 VIBE_ZT
167.  18.01 Hjerpower
169.  18.28 Petri Krzywacki
170.  18.39 [email protected]
171.  18.60 rubyakdks kube
172.  19.06 Cube to Cube
173.  19.50 dphdmn
174.  19.64 SonofRonan
175.  19.83 Jaco Momberg
176.  19.92 [email protected]
177.  19.94 BenChristman1
178.  20.37 Bebrius
179.  20.39 theos
180.  20.63 ProStar
181.  20.90 wearephamily1719
182.  20.97 Thelegend12
183.  21.36 Comvat
184.  21.49 2019DWYE01
185.  21.53 NaterTater23
186.  21.71 [email protected]
187.  21.91 goidlon
187.  21.91 Master_Disaster
189.  22.35 MarkA64
190.  22.40 dschieses
191.  22.63 ZZ'er
192.  22.97 Mike Hughey
193.  23.08 bandi72006
194.  23.09 One Wheel
195.  23.19 topppits
195.  23.19 Oliwier
197.  23.52 Nathanael Robertson
198.  23.74 RyuKagamine
199.  24.38 connorlacrosse
200.  24.55 JRL30500
201.  25.93 XfinityPowerMan
202.  26.24 ok cuber
203.  27.02 freshcuber.de
204.  27.82 Chimp_Cuber608
205.  28.59 sporteisvogel
206.  29.22 Joe Archibald
207.  30.87 Reddy
208.  31.34 Het
209.  32.43 EngineeringBrian
210.  33.67 Bart Van Eynde
211.  34.83 Mr_Tiger420
212.  34.91 Jacck
213.  35.89 Joust
214.  36.28 MatsBergsten
215.  36.52 SolidJoltBlue
216.  49.49 Jennswans
217.  1:04.58 Gatornade
218.  1:11.02 Miri
219.  4:34.45 Claudio Garanzini
220.  DNF Owen Morrison
220.  DNF Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
220.  DNF BajkosKingg


*4x4x4*(142)
1.  28.12 cuberkid10
2.  31.82 Khairur Rachim
3.  32.51 mihnea3000


Spoiler



4.  32.91 LYZ
5.  34.42 Sean Hartman
6.  34.89 Jscuber
7.  34.97 Michał Krasowski
8.  35.12 PotatoCuber
9.  35.53 OriginalUsername
10.  35.54 JoXCuber
11.  35.87 G2013
11.  35.87 thembldlord
13.  36.33 Dream Cubing
14.  36.50 ichcubegern
15.  37.38 MrKuba600
16.  37.78 Shadowjockey
17.  38.22 NewoMinx
18.  38.25 Legomanz
19.  38.37 Skycubes 66
20.  39.01 TheDubDubJr
21.  39.65 boroc226han
22.  40.20 Luke Garrett
23.  40.27 KrokosB
24.  40.32 DGCubes
25.  40.34 riz3ndrr
26.  40.38 Helmer Ewert
27.  40.62 [email protected]
28.  42.09 Coinman_
29.  42.29 HawaiiLife745
30.  42.63 Alexander Niedland
31.  42.79 turtwig
32.  43.07 Zeke Mackay
33.  43.25 Clément B.
34.  43.56 [email protected]
35.  43.68 BradenTheMagician
36.  43.70 V.Kochergin
37.  43.89 DhruvA
38.  44.25 Ontricus
39.  44.63 BradyCubes08
40.  44.78 TheNoobCuber
41.  45.09 JustinTimeCuber
42.  45.13 nikodem.rudy
43.  45.43 TipsterTrickster
44.  46.17 BigBoyMicah
45.  46.32 Awder
46.  46.67 Fred Lang
47.  46.69 dollarstorecubes
48.  46.93 abunickabhi
49.  47.74 sigalig
50.  47.81 Logan
51.  48.16 VJW
52.  48.18 MattP98
53.  48.31 Liam Wadek
54.  48.34 xyzzy
55.  48.44 Islam Kitiev
56.  48.49 smackbadatskewb
57.  49.10 Lachlan Stephens
58.  49.15 MCuber
59.  49.21 Underwatercuber
60.  49.29 Sub1Hour
61.  49.42 begiuli65
62.  49.63 Isaac Latta
63.  49.76 m24816
64.  51.63 Keenan Johnson
65.  51.84 Chris Van Der Brink
66.  51.89 Axel Lönnstedt
67.  51.96 remopihel
68.  52.04 Mikikajek
69.  52.44 MarixPix
70.  52.49 Jeann_Cube
71.  52.66 Dylan Swarts
72.  53.28 colegemuth
73.  53.31 midnightcuberx
74.  53.56 YouCubing
75.  54.11 Kit Clement
76.  54.41 SpeedCubeReview
77.  54.53 LoiteringCuber
78.  55.45 buzzteam4
79.  55.60 david_5647
80.  56.17 Rollercoasterben
81.  56.36 Jeann_Sc
82.  56.46 sqAree
83.  57.09 pizzacrust
84.  57.29 Cooki348
85.  58.10 ARandomCuber
86.  58.25 drpfisherman
87.  58.41 PingPongCuber
88.  58.87 bennettstouder
89.  59.21 MICHAL
90.  59.62 Koen van Aller
91.  59.63 Infraredlizards
92.  59.85 lumes2121
93.  1:00.36 CrispyCubing
94.  1:01.09 Utkarsh Ashar
95.  1:01.75 nickelcubes
96.  1:01.91 destin_shulfer
97.  1:02.56 d2polld
98.  1:03.00 Natanael
99.  1:04.95 bob_lightbulb
100.  1:05.20 topppits
101.  1:05.36 Metallic Silver
102.  1:05.56 brad711
103.  1:05.63 John Benwell
104.  1:05.86 ngmh
105.  1:08.75 Hjerpower
106.  1:08.83 Bebrius
107.  1:08.98 revaldoah
108.  1:09.49 VIBE_ZT
109.  1:10.48 RifleCat
110.  1:10.59 Antto Pitkänen
111.  1:12.82 2019DWYE01
112.  1:13.13 oliver sitja sichel
113.  1:13.53 Lvl9001Wizard
114.  1:14.67 Ian Pang
115.  1:19.49 Petri Krzywacki
116.  1:19.71 BraydenTheCuber
117.  1:20.18 Cube to Cube
118.  1:20.33 Anton
119.  1:20.39 SonofRonan
120.  1:20.73 SmallTownCuber
121.  1:23.43 Comvat
122.  1:24.17 theos
123.  1:24.46 gottagitgud
124.  1:24.93 One Wheel
125.  1:27.28 BenChristman1
126.  1:29.05 dschieses
127.  1:31.53 JC Cuber
128.  1:32.65 Thelegend12
129.  1:36.33 george dunners
130.  1:36.37 NaterTater23
131.  1:37.66 wearephamily1719
132.  1:43.06 ok cuber
133.  1:48.68 sporteisvogel
134.  1:54.94 Jacck
135.  1:56.49 Lewis
136.  1:57.01 Kal-Flo
137.  2:10.43 Bart Van Eynde
138.  2:14.63 Master_Disaster
139.  2:34.91 MatsBergsten
140.  4:06.22 ProStar
141.  5:10.17 Gatornade
142.  DNF AidanNoogie


*5x5x5*(102)
1.  55.26 Dream Cubing
2.  55.96 jancsi02
3.  56.14 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  58.72 Sean Hartman
5.  1:00.20 cuberkid10
6.  1:00.39 OriginalUsername
7.  1:01.10 ichcubegern
8.  1:04.26 thembldlord
9.  1:07.77 Khairur Rachim
10.  1:09.79 NewoMinx
11.  1:10.23 TheDubDubJr
12.  1:11.26 V.Kochergin
13.  1:11.89 LYZ
14.  1:12.29 Shadowjockey
15.  1:12.96 MrKuba600
16.  1:13.45 AidanNoogie
17.  1:14.55 DhruvA
18.  1:14.69 Michał Krasowski
19.  1:16.15 TipsterTrickster
20.  1:16.18 Coinman_
21.  1:17.48 Luke Garrett
22.  1:18.33 KrokosB
23.  1:19.32 [email protected]
24.  1:19.74 sigalig
25.  1:21.88 YouCubing
26.  1:22.58 DGCubes
27.  1:22.68 Clément B.
28.  1:23.83 drpfisherman
29.  1:24.31 Islam Kitiev
30.  1:24.44 Keroma12
31.  1:24.96 Ontricus
32.  1:26.25 Zeke Mackay
33.  1:26.88 riz3ndrr
34.  1:26.98 boroc226han
35.  1:27.14 VJW
36.  1:27.75 dollarstorecubes
37.  1:28.07 abunickabhi
38.  1:28.40 BradenTheMagician
39.  1:28.59 Awder
40.  1:28.99 xyzzy
41.  1:29.10 Keenan Johnson
42.  1:29.39 begiuli65
43.  1:29.70 Fred Lang
44.  1:30.13 pjk
45.  1:30.37 Sub1Hour
46.  1:30.58 m24816
47.  1:31.19 Dylan Swarts
48.  1:37.14 NathanaelCubes
49.  1:37.19 JustinTimeCuber
50.  1:37.54 MattP98
51.  1:39.30 Kit Clement
52.  1:39.32 Lachlan Stephens
53.  1:39.40 Alea
54.  1:39.46 20luky3
55.  1:41.19 Jeann_Cube
56.  1:42.32 Chris Van Der Brink
57.  1:43.26 Liam Wadek
58.  1:44.88 Mikikajek
58.  1:44.88 ARandomCuber
60.  1:45.11 Rollercoasterben
61.  1:47.67 [email protected]
62.  1:49.26 Isaac Latta
63.  1:49.37 brad711
64.  1:50.61 david_5647
65.  1:50.79 MarixPix
66.  1:51.34 buzzteam4
67.  1:51.99 remopihel
68.  1:53.55 Cooki348
69.  1:59.31 VIBE_ZT
70.  1:59.32 Antto Pitkänen
71.  2:03.27 Bebrius
72.  2:04.67 CrispyCubing
73.  2:06.19 topppits
74.  2:06.64 SebastianCarrillo
75.  2:07.37 Axel Lönnstedt
76.  2:07.70 bob_lightbulb
77.  2:07.72 LoiteringCuber
78.  2:11.12 lumes2121
79.  2:12.43 Koen van Aller
80.  2:14.53 One Wheel
81.  2:18.92 RyuKagamine
82.  2:21.79 bennettstouder
83.  2:23.08 2019DWYE01
84.  2:23.62 Jaco Momberg
85.  2:24.42 theos
86.  2:25.63 Lvl9001Wizard
87.  2:26.84 Anton
88.  2:28.14 BraydenTheCuber
89.  2:31.17 PingPongCuber
90.  2:36.61 oliver sitja sichel
91.  2:37.41 TheNoobCuber
92.  2:38.00 Petri Krzywacki
93.  2:50.65 JC Cuber
94.  2:53.77 revaldoah
95.  2:54.04 ngmh
96.  2:54.42 SonofRonan
97.  3:11.35 sporteisvogel
98.  3:24.91 midnightcuberx
99.  3:57.03 MatsBergsten
100.  4:37.57 wearephamily1719
101.  DNF Metallic Silver
101.  DNF ok cuber


*6x6x6*(48)
1.  1:46.28 Dream Cubing
2.  1:51.46 cuberkid10
3.  1:54.60 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:57.25 Jscuber
5.  2:05.11 TheDubDubJr
6.  2:07.08 Coinman_
7.  2:07.73 ichcubegern
8.  2:10.44 NewoMinx
9.  2:19.90 TipsterTrickster
10.  2:22.68 KrokosB
11.  2:24.47 thembldlord
12.  2:27.48 xyzzy
13.  2:31.45 dollarstorecubes
14.  2:33.16 drpfisherman
15.  2:41.30 DhruvA
16.  2:41.84 begiuli65
17.  2:44.26 YouCubing
18.  2:45.15 DGCubes
19.  2:45.66 Luke Garrett
20.  2:46.93 Dylan Swarts
21.  2:47.17 Clément B.
22.  2:48.61 Awder
23.  2:48.97 Islam Kitiev
24.  2:52.76 Zeke Mackay
25.  2:57.64 riz3ndrr
26.  2:58.21 VJW
27.  2:58.23 [email protected]
28.  3:03.45 Fred Lang
29.  3:07.50 Lachlan Stephens
30.  3:16.21 Jeann_Cube
31.  3:18.10 Kit Clement
32.  3:28.20 Keenan Johnson
33.  3:31.01 brad711
34.  3:33.28 JustinTimeCuber
35.  3:44.21 david_5647
36.  3:49.11 Liam Wadek
37.  3:56.79 Rollercoasterben
38.  4:07.20 bob_lightbulb
39.  4:14.60 lumes2121
40.  4:26.75 One Wheel
41.  4:39.26 pizzacrust
42.  4:39.62 theos
43.  5:00.76 LoiteringCuber
44.  5:14.62 PingPongCuber
45.  7:20.30 MatsBergsten
46.  DNF m24816
46.  DNF MattP98
46.  DNF freshcuber.de


*7x7x7*(37)
1.  2:26.29 jancsi02
2.  2:35.99 Sean Hartman
3.  2:46.76 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  3:01.42 ichcubegern
5.  3:07.76 cuberkid10
6.  3:18.35 NewoMinx
7.  3:20.24 TipsterTrickster
8.  3:20.45 Coinman_
9.  3:32.58 thembldlord
10.  3:34.07 YouCubing
11.  3:40.51 KrokosB
12.  3:41.06 drpfisherman
13.  3:47.29 xyzzy
14.  3:51.50 DhruvA
15.  4:02.90 Awder
16.  4:05.32 DGCubes
17.  4:07.22 begiuli65
18.  4:19.35 Luke Garrett
19.  4:25.37 [email protected]
20.  4:28.35 Fred Lang
21.  4:29.95 Clément B.
22.  4:33.80 Liam Wadek
23.  4:49.47 Lachlan Stephens
24.  4:59.66 VJW
25.  5:00.40 Jeann_Cube
26.  5:23.56 Alea
27.  5:53.28 lumes2121
28.  5:59.08 Isaac Latta
29.  6:00.61 Rollercoasterben
30.  6:05.73 JustinTimeCuber
31.  6:26.66 One Wheel
32.  6:27.01 Antto Pitkänen
33.  6:38.82 pizzacrust
34.  6:50.85 RyuKagamine
35.  7:26.14 theos
36.  DNF riz3ndrr
36.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(78)
1.  4.18 Khairur Rachim
2.  4.23 Legomanz
3.  4.75 thembldlord


Spoiler



4.  5.29 PotatoCuber
5.  5.36 JakeKlassen
6.  5.54 ExultantCarn
7.  5.67 Lachlan Stephens
8.  6.12 TipsterTrickster
9.  6.53 DhruvA
10.  6.67 Sean Hartman
11.  6.83 JakubDrobny
12.  6.91 Coneman
13.  6.93 TheDubDubJr
14.  7.58 OriginalUsername
15.  8.27 JoXCuber
16.  8.35 JackPfeifer
17.  9.01 G2013
18.  9.30 turtwig
19.  10.13 Logan
20.  10.52 begiuli65
21.  10.57 ichcubegern
22.  10.87 Sowrduk
23.  11.54 BLCuber8
24.  11.67 smackbadatskewb
25.  11.96 Rubadcar2527
26.  13.04 FastCubeMaster
27.  13.88 Trig0n
28.  14.28 NathanaelCubes
29.  14.66 abunickabhi
30.  15.25 [email protected]
31.  16.59 riz3ndrr
32.  17.49 Dylan Swarts
33.  17.76 Clément B.
34.  19.30 Mikikajek
35.  19.79 Dream Cubing
36.  19.81 cuberkid10
37.  20.62 YouCubing
38.  21.06 Islam Kitiev
39.  21.48 Bebrius
40.  21.69 Mike Hughey
41.  21.72 ashfos
42.  21.77 Zeke Mackay
43.  22.26 VJW
44.  24.37 Axel Lönnstedt
45.  24.78 Jeann_Cube
46.  25.12 DGCubes
47.  25.43 MattP98
48.  25.53 dollarstorecubes
49.  26.05 NewoMinx
50.  28.85 Awder
51.  29.06 fun at the joy
52.  32.58 [email protected]
53.  34.24 Kit Clement
54.  34.70 V.Kochergin
55.  37.49 One Wheel
56.  37.80 MatsBergsten
57.  38.16 Jacck
58.  38.71 theos
59.  44.28 Cooki348
60.  44.92 JustinTimeCuber
61.  51.17 ProStar
62.  52.52 PingPongCuber
63.  54.17 Cube to Cube
64.  56.71 nickelcubes
65.  1:10.96 Thelegend12
66.  1:11.31 Kal-Flo
67.  1:11.65 Koen van Aller
68.  1:32.01 Liam Wadek
69.  1:32.65 midnightcuberx
70.  1:33.03 Nathanael Robertson
71.  1:52.63 drpfisherman
72.  1:53.91 Metallic Silver
73.  2:08.71 NaterTater23
74.  3:03.38 Master_Disaster
75.  DNF Immolated-Marmoset
75.  DNF JC Cuber
75.  DNF rubyakdks kube
75.  DNF Nutybaconator


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(58)
1.  15.67 JakeKlassen
2.  16.02 Andrew_Rizo
3.  16.71 G2013


Spoiler



4.  17.93 sigalig
5.  18.17 jakgun0130
6.  24.11 elliottk_
7.  29.04 abunickabhi
8.  29.78 JackPfeifer
9.  30.19 thembldlord
10.  30.23 Keroma12
11.  33.32 ican97
12.  33.88 Mikikajek
13.  40.56 Dylan Swarts
14.  40.75 Keenan Johnson
15.  46.20 FastCubeMaster
16.  47.25 jo1215
17.  49.28 ichcubegern
18.  51.30 Sean Hartman
19.  54.35 MattP98
20.  54.76 Kit Clement
21.  56.16 MatsBergsten
22.  56.25 VJW
23.  58.36 Bebrius
24.  58.74 YouCubing
25.  59.89 Logan
26.  1:00.76 Sowrduk
27.  1:04.62 NathanaelCubes
28.  1:05.56 Zeke Mackay
29.  1:07.68 Khairur Rachim
30.  1:08.71 revaldoah
31.  1:09.18 Clément B.
32.  1:09.99 TheDubDubJr
33.  1:13.66 BradyCubes08
34.  1:14.78 Ontricus
35.  1:33.89 Lachlan Stephens
36.  1:35.65 Cooki348
37.  1:41.42 cuberkid10
38.  1:43.68 Coneman
39.  1:44.38 NewoMinx
40.  1:47.07 m24816
41.  1:48.83 fun at the joy
42.  1:55.68 elimescube
43.  1:58.63 JoXCuber
44.  1:59.77 Lvl9001Wizard
45.  2:01.90 Jacck
46.  2:07.03 dollarstorecubes
47.  2:14.66 Mike Hughey
48.  2:54.24 Coinman_
49.  2:57.67 PingPongCuber
50.  4:54.13 Thelegend12
51.  16:25.14 Master_Disaster
52.  DNF sqAree
52.  DNF ProStar
52.  DNF freshcuber.de
52.  DNF theos
52.  DNF One Wheel
52.  DNF TipsterTrickster
52.  DNF TheNoobCuber


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(21)
1.  3:06.80 abunickabhi
2.  3:43.84 OJ Cubing
3.  3:52.81 VJW


Spoiler



4.  3:59.28 thembldlord
5.  4:50.33 Sean Hartman
6.  5:25.51 MattP98
7.  6:37.18 elliottk_
8.  6:42.68 MatsBergsten
9.  8:05.09 DGCubes
10.  8:09.75 NathanaelCubes
11.  9:12.17 Jacck
12.  14:33.47 brad711
13.  15:44.13 theos
14.  27:02.00 One Wheel
15.  DNF Kerry_Creech
15.  DNF NewoMinx
15.  DNF Mikikajek
15.  DNF dollarstorecubes
15.  DNF elimescube
15.  DNF T1_M0
15.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)
1.  8:18.18 VJW
2.  11:27.50 thembldlord
3.  12:14.59 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  12:36.44 MatsBergsten
5.  DNF abunickabhi
5.  DNF One Wheel
5.  DNF Jacck
5.  DNF elliottk_


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  24:14.20 VJW
2.  DNF MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(2)
1.  67:20.94 Jacck
2.  DNF Bebrius

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(12)
1.  24/30 60:00 thembldlord
2.  14/17 58:28 Cuberstache
3.  11/12 45:51 VJW


Spoiler



4.  7/8 47:05 MatsBergsten
5.  7/8 51:22 dollarstorecubes
6.  7/9 21:13 Mikikajek
7.  3/3 11:34 Jacck
8.  3/3 24:59 PingPongCuber
9.  6/9 44:13 theos
10.  1/2 8:33 Lachlan Stephens
10.  1/3 11:09 NewoMinx
10.  16/33 60:00 T1_M0


*3x3x3 one-handed*(146)
1.  11.76 Jscuber
2.  12.71 Khairur Rachim
3.  12.95 Sameer Aggarwal


Spoiler



4.  13.50 OriginalUsername
5.  13.74 thembldlord
6.  13.96 PotatoCuber
7.  14.00 BigBoyMicah
8.  14.49 Lachlan Stephens
9.  14.83 riz3ndrr
10.  14.97 Alexander Niedland
11.  15.06 Luke Garrett
12.  15.07 NewoMinx
13.  15.08 turtwig
14.  15.40 JackPfeifer
15.  15.58 Coinman_
16.  15.68 Sean Hartman
17.  16.04 LYZ
18.  16.08 FastCubeMaster
19.  16.17 Dream Cubing
20.  16.20 smackbadatskewb
21.  16.34 NathanaelCubes
22.  16.42 jo1215
23.  16.70 ichcubegern
24.  16.71 thecubingwizard
25.  16.82 GenTheThief
26.  16.94 mihnea3000
27.  16.95 Clément B.
28.  17.30 camcuber
29.  17.36 Zeke Mackay
30.  17.49 MrKuba600
31.  17.58 Teh Keng Foo
32.  17.60 cuberkid10
33.  17.68 wuque man
34.  17.73 Michał Krasowski
34.  17.73 boroc226han
36.  17.83 JoXCuber
37.  17.85 BradyCubes08
38.  17.87 [email protected]
39.  18.30 nikodem.rudy
40.  18.35 Rubadcar2527
41.  18.47 Helmer Ewert
42.  18.51 Ontricus
43.  18.56 TheDubDubJr
44.  18.59 gottagitgud
45.  18.74 abunickabhi
46.  18.75 TipsterTrickster
47.  18.93 Islam Kitiev
48.  18.95 JakubDrobny
49.  19.10 yourmotherfly
50.  19.21 JustinTimeCuber
51.  19.24 ARandomCuber
52.  19.36 MCuber
53.  19.83 nickelcubes
54.  20.11 Metallic Silver
55.  20.13 DGCubes
56.  20.38 MICHAL
57.  20.43 xyzzy
58.  20.48 AidanNoogie
59.  20.56 Axel Lönnstedt
60.  20.65 fun at the joy
61.  20.68 DhruvA
62.  20.78 BradenTheMagician
63.  21.25 YouCubing
64.  21.33 sqAree
65.  21.45 dollarstorecubes
65.  21.45 midnightcuberx
67.  21.49 V.Kochergin
68.  21.67 drpfisherman
69.  22.13 Logan
70.  22.14 Cooki348
71.  22.16 Skycubes 66
72.  22.38 MattP98
73.  22.50 Utkarsh Ashar
74.  22.59 Liam Wadek
75.  22.68 Jeann_Sc
76.  23.47 KrokosB
77.  23.63 Kit Clement
78.  23.70 [email protected]
79.  23.89 Jeann_Cube
80.  23.90 begiuli65
81.  23.99 Awder
82.  24.10 VJW
83.  24.50 LoiteringCuber
84.  24.51 Antto Pitkänen
85.  24.95 Sub1Hour
86.  24.96 Alea
87.  25.28 remopihel
88.  26.16 Parke187
89.  26.32 Hjerpower
90.  26.34 Dylan Swarts
91.  26.75 Mikikajek
92.  26.93 Henry Lipka
93.  27.00 ngmh
94.  27.22 T1_M0
95.  27.52 skewby_cuber
96.  28.03 m24816
97.  28.90 OJ Cubing
98.  29.04 ashfos
99.  29.15 Anton
100.  29.22 Immolated-Marmoset
101.  29.80 Keenan Johnson
102.  30.18 TheNoobCuber
103.  31.75 oliver sitja sichel
104.  31.80 lumes2121
105.  32.54 revaldoah
106.  32.95 ican97
107.  33.11 Koen van Aller
108.  33.36 Caleb Arnette
109.  34.06 Chris Van Der Brink
110.  34.19 PingPongCuber
111.  34.29 Bebrius
112.  34.69 MarixPix
113.  34.89 SebastianCarrillo
114.  34.91 Alpha cuber
115.  35.77 Amelia
116.  36.02 pizzacrust
117.  36.05 VIBE_ZT
118.  36.44 Comvat
119.  36.81 david_5647
120.  38.85 george dunners
121.  39.80 2019DWYE01
122.  39.89 TrueONCE
123.  40.52 freshcuber.de
124.  42.27 ZZ'er
125.  44.24 Mike Hughey
126.  45.45 Billybong378
127.  45.90 BraydenTheCuber
128.  46.75 ProStar
129.  49.54 Thelegend12
130.  49.65 Ian Pang
131.  49.83 [email protected]
132.  50.58 ok cuber
133.  51.93 BenChristman1
134.  55.93 [email protected]
135.  1:01.69 wearephamily1719
136.  1:02.75 Jacck
137.  1:06.03 Nathanael Robertson
138.  1:08.35 Kal-Flo
139.  1:12.97 sporteisvogel
140.  1:13.90 Master_Disaster
141.  1:14.02 theos
142.  1:26.10 NaterTater23
143.  1:54.04 JRL30500
144.  3:48.73 MatsBergsten
145.  7:34.38 Gatornade
146.  DNF Cube to Cube


*3x3x3 With feet*(17)
1.  35.81 OriginalUsername
2.  45.31 V.Kochergin
3.  46.47 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  1:08.36 YouCubing
5.  1:15.01 TipsterTrickster
6.  1:15.12 ichcubegern
7.  1:28.13 ashfos
8.  1:57.53 Jeann_Cube
9.  2:05.29 Jeann_Sc
10.  3:10.86 begiuli65
11.  3:39.22 nickelcubes
12.  4:50.21 midnightcuberx
13.  4:53.38 Lachlan Stephens
14.  5:05.15 ProStar
15.  5:28.73 Nathanael Robertson
16.  8:58.70 ok cuber
17.  DNF Cube to Cube


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(23)
1.  38.89 TheDubDubJr
2.  39.22 ichcubegern
3.  41.10 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  54.88 cuberkid10
5.  55.78 YouCubing
6.  1:01.52 Mikikajek
7.  1:02.11 dollarstorecubes
8.  1:08.33 begiuli65
9.  1:28.15 Islam Kitiev
10.  1:30.64 Jeann_Sc
11.  1:31.25 Kit Clement
12.  1:48.64 theos
13.  1:48.69 Jeann_Cube
14.  1:49.78 JustinTimeCuber
15.  1:59.91 nickelcubes
16.  2:00.30 lumes2121
17.  2:13.21 ProStar
18.  2:21.28 Lachlan Stephens
19.  2:54.44 LoiteringCuber
20.  3:06.73 midnightcuberx
21.  DNF Zeke Mackay
21.  DNF MatsBergsten
21.  DNF Logan


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(21)
1.  25.67 (26, 28, 23) G2013
1.  25.67 (24, 28, 25) thecubingwizard
1.  25.67 (26, 27, 24) Teh Keng Foo


Spoiler



4.  26.00 (24, 29, 25) Shadowjockey
5.  27.67 (24, 29, 30) WoowyBaby
6.  30.67 (34, 31, 27) xyzzy
7.  31.00 (31, 34, 28) theos
8.  31.33 (30, 36, 28) Jack314
9.  31.67 (29, 40, 26) Jacck
10.  33.00 (30, 32, 37) Bogdan
11.  37.00 (43, 35, 33) edladd
12.  60.00 (63, 60, 57) Mikikajek
13.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
13.  DNF (31, 27, DNS) Theo Leinad
13.  DNF (38, 36, DNS) [email protected]
13.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) Cuberstache
13.  DNF (58, DNS, DNS) Amelia
13.  DNF (63, DNS, DNS) BraydenTheCuber
13.  DNF (DNF, 65, DNF) begiuli65
13.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) V.Kochergin
13.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) davidr


*2-3-4 Relay*(88)
1.  41.26 Sean Hartman
2.  42.06 jancsi02
3.  45.25 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  47.17 ichcubegern
5.  48.59 Khairur Rachim
6.  48.64 LYZ
7.  49.21 thembldlord
8.  50.33 NewoMinx
9.  52.71 OriginalUsername
10.  53.25 dollarstorecubes
11.  53.27 KrokosB
12.  53.75 TheDubDubJr
13.  53.88 PotatoCuber
14.  54.30 Luke Garrett
15.  54.69 Dream Cubing
16.  56.30 Ontricus
16.  56.30 TipsterTrickster
18.  59.02 Lachlan Stephens
19.  59.23 riz3ndrr
20.  59.28 m24816
21.  59.50 BigBoyMicah
22.  59.54 DhruvA
23.  59.77 YouCubing
24.  1:00.22 DGCubes
25.  1:00.49 JustinTimeCuber
26.  1:00.75 Logan
27.  1:00.80 [email protected]
28.  1:01.82 remopihel
29.  1:02.28 [email protected]
30.  1:04.66 V.Kochergin
31.  1:04.67 nikodem.rudy
31.  1:04.67 Clément B.
33.  1:04.70 Liam Wadek
34.  1:05.46 midnightcuberx
35.  1:05.69 Awder
36.  1:05.82 Jeann_Cube
37.  1:07.12 Zeke Mackay
38.  1:07.20 abunickabhi
39.  1:07.51 Islam Kitiev
40.  1:07.81 smackbadatskewb
41.  1:08.32 Sub1Hour
42.  1:09.01 Jeann_Sc
43.  1:10.50 BradenTheMagician
44.  1:12.10 begiuli65
45.  1:14.28 Infraredlizards
46.  1:14.41 VJW
47.  1:15.68 Koen van Aller
48.  1:15.84 Antto Pitkänen
49.  1:15.99 Mikikajek
50.  1:16.22 drpfisherman
51.  1:19.20 bennettstouder
52.  1:19.67 Kit Clement
53.  1:19.87 MICHAL
54.  1:21.03 Axel Lönnstedt
55.  1:21.84 VIBE_ZT
56.  1:24.75 LoiteringCuber
57.  1:25.59 lumes2121
58.  1:26.89 Utkarsh Ashar
59.  1:27.62 CrispyCubing
60.  1:27.63 Natanael
61.  1:28.51 Cooki348
62.  1:29.99 Ian Pang
63.  1:30.70 Anton
64.  1:31.16 pizzacrust
65.  1:36.01 PingPongCuber
66.  1:43.51 Comvat
67.  1:44.00 oliver sitja sichel
68.  1:51.65 [email protected]
69.  1:54.56 theos
70.  1:55.11 gottagitgud
71.  1:55.44 SonofRonan
72.  1:56.66 SmallTownCuber
73.  1:57.47 BenChristman1
74.  1:58.09 One Wheel
75.  2:01.00 NaterTater23
76.  2:04.47 ok cuber
77.  2:04.77 Thelegend12
78.  2:04.92 Kal-Flo
79.  2:12.16 george dunners
80.  2:13.16 wearephamily1719
81.  2:15.83 BraydenTheCuber
82.  2:16.42 sporteisvogel
83.  2:50.64 Jacck
84.  3:00.43 Bart Van Eynde
85.  3:24.42 MatsBergsten
86.  3:49.84 Master_Disaster
87.  4:20.79 ProStar
88.  5:59.60 Gatornade


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(55)
1.  1:46.16 cuberkid10
2.  1:46.52 Sean Hartman
3.  1:51.69 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:52.90 thembldlord
5.  1:53.13 Khairur Rachim
6.  2:04.81 ichcubegern
7.  2:05.31 TheDubDubJr
8.  2:09.64 NewoMinx
9.  2:15.32 LYZ
10.  2:15.98 Luke Garrett
11.  2:16.93 Ontricus
12.  2:18.13 TipsterTrickster
13.  2:18.60 dollarstorecubes
14.  2:18.61 riz3ndrr
15.  2:20.18 DhruvA
16.  2:20.33 V.Kochergin
17.  2:20.90 BradenTheMagician
18.  2:22.31 PotatoCuber
19.  2:22.60 DGCubes
20.  2:24.46 [email protected]
21.  2:32.94 Lachlan Stephens
22.  2:33.23 Clément B.
23.  2:37.36 Awder
24.  2:39.55 Zeke Mackay
25.  2:42.17 drpfisherman
26.  2:44.18 VJW
27.  2:46.89 Islam Kitiev
28.  2:47.86 Sub1Hour
29.  2:49.11 begiuli65
30.  2:50.03 YouCubing
31.  2:53.23 Mikikajek
32.  2:55.62 Kit Clement
33.  2:56.71 Antto Pitkänen
34.  2:58.99 Liam Wadek
35.  3:05.30 JustinTimeCuber
36.  3:14.62 Jeann_Cube
37.  3:24.59 LoiteringCuber
38.  3:25.45 lumes2121
39.  3:43.35 Axel Lönnstedt
40.  3:46.26 CrispyCubing
41.  4:02.12 Utkarsh Ashar
42.  4:10.62 Koen van Aller
43.  4:12.07 Anton
44.  4:13.24 BraydenTheCuber
45.  4:27.93 One Wheel
46.  4:28.20 midnightcuberx
47.  4:30.67 oliver sitja sichel
48.  4:31.73 PingPongCuber
49.  4:38.78 BenChristman1
50.  4:51.82 theos
51.  5:34.06 sporteisvogel
52.  5:36.91 Thelegend12
53.  6:01.41 Jacck
54.  6:45.39 MatsBergsten
55.  7:52.33 ok cuber


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(28)
1.  3:35.21 cuberkid10
2.  4:08.31 NewoMinx
3.  4:20.68 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  4:32.51 TipsterTrickster
5.  4:41.14 ichcubegern
6.  4:53.45 dollarstorecubes
7.  4:56.18 Luke Garrett
8.  4:57.01 DhruvA
9.  5:12.09 thembldlord
10.  5:20.55 YouCubing
11.  5:28.09 VJW
12.  5:34.70 drpfisherman
13.  5:36.58 [email protected]
14.  5:37.23 Awder
15.  5:38.65 begiuli65
16.  5:40.92 riz3ndrr
17.  5:52.79 Islam Kitiev
18.  5:58.85 Zeke Mackay
19.  5:58.92 Lachlan Stephens
20.  6:27.73 Jeann_Cube
21.  7:05.95 lumes2121
22.  7:37.29 Mikikajek
23.  8:16.26 Axel Lönnstedt
24.  8:47.49 BraydenTheCuber
25.  9:09.53 One Wheel
26.  9:13.25 theos
27.  12:54.97 oliver sitja sichel
28.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(26)
1.  6:08.12 jancsi02
2.  7:04.72 ichcubegern
3.  7:05.40 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  7:13.20 TheDubDubJr
5.  8:17.78 Coinman_
6.  8:19.24 TipsterTrickster
7.  8:40.45 drpfisherman
8.  8:44.50 Awder
9.  8:58.33 DhruvA
10.  9:00.22 YouCubing
11.  9:06.28 thembldlord
12.  9:38.43 dollarstorecubes
13.  9:45.54 [email protected]
14.  9:55.07 begiuli65
15.  10:05.18 Islam Kitiev
16.  10:27.42 VJW
17.  10:39.38 Lachlan Stephens
18.  10:39.78 Zeke Mackay
19.  11:15.20 V.Kochergin
20.  12:08.88 Jeann_Cube
21.  12:21.10 riz3ndrr
22.  13:28.70 lumes2121
23.  15:03.32 One Wheel
24.  17:45.62 theos
25.  19:34.88 BraydenTheCuber
26.  26:34.82 oliver sitja sichel


*Clock*(47)
1.  4.92 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.89 thembldlord
3.  6.00 ARandomCuber


Spoiler



4.  6.38 Kerry_Creech
5.  6.68 MattP98
6.  6.70 TheDubDubJr
7.  6.80 Sean Hartman
8.  7.13 dollarstorecubes
9.  7.45 cuberkid10
10.  7.70 drpfisherman
11.  8.14 YouCubing
12.  8.51 JoXCuber
13.  8.64 Kit Clement
14.  10.09 Keenan Johnson
15.  10.15 JackPfeifer
16.  10.16 Luke Garrett
17.  10.33 NathanaelCubes
18.  10.51 V.Kochergin
19.  10.78 Michał Krasowski
20.  10.96 NewoMinx
21.  11.42 BradenTheMagician
22.  11.56 destin_shulfer
23.  11.77 ichcubegern
24.  12.36 Awder
25.  12.83 ngmh
26.  13.09 BigBoyMicah
27.  13.92 RyuKagamine
28.  14.34 remopihel
29.  14.56 Jaycubes
30.  14.99 george dunners
31.  16.44 revaldoah
32.  17.96 freshcuber.de
33.  19.00 DhruvA
34.  21.02 Mikikajek
35.  21.14 Sub1Hour
36.  22.85 Cube to Cube
37.  23.70 david_5647
38.  24.53 BraydenTheCuber
39.  25.45 Jeann_Sc
40.  27.19 Jeann_Cube
41.  27.95 JustinTimeCuber
42.  29.13 [email protected]
43.  30.00 oliver sitja sichel
44.  1:58.74 begiuli65
45.  2:12.73 MatsBergsten
46.  DNF Helmer Ewert
46.  DNF ok cuber


*Megaminx*(71)
1.  43.46 AidanNoogie
2.  46.02 Islam Kitiev
3.  46.27 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  48.55 NewoMinx
5.  52.96 Khairur Rachim
5.  52.96 Sean Hartman
7.  55.63 V.Kochergin
8.  56.70 MCuber
9.  57.11 JackPfeifer
10.  57.62 cuberkid10
11.  59.89 PotatoCuber
12.  1:00.07 GenTheThief
13.  1:02.64 Luke Garrett
14.  1:04.44 DhruvA
15.  1:04.58 Clément B.
16.  1:05.65 MrKuba600
17.  1:05.81 KrokosB
18.  1:06.29 TipsterTrickster
19.  1:07.95 Dream Cubing
20.  1:08.35 Michał Krasowski
21.  1:09.35 JoXCuber
22.  1:09.70 LYZ
23.  1:10.19 YouCubing
24.  1:12.75 TheDubDubJr
25.  1:15.83 dollarstorecubes
26.  1:15.87 ichcubegern
27.  1:17.99 Bebrius
28.  1:19.14 skewber10
29.  1:19.93 BradenTheMagician
30.  1:21.10 BigBoyMicah
31.  1:21.74 begiuli65
32.  1:22.00 Axel Lönnstedt
33.  1:22.32 [email protected]
34.  1:23.06 Cooki348
35.  1:26.46 drpfisherman
36.  1:27.12 Keroma12
37.  1:27.38 thembldlord
38.  1:28.31 Zeke Mackay
39.  1:30.75 Anton
40.  1:31.36 MattP98
41.  1:33.36 Awder
42.  1:33.88 Kit Clement
43.  1:36.55 SebastianCarrillo
44.  1:38.86 Immolated-Marmoset
45.  1:41.73 remopihel
46.  1:42.41 m24816
47.  1:43.23 destin_shulfer
48.  1:47.55 Koen van Aller
49.  1:48.63 Dylan Swarts
50.  1:50.34 Keenan Johnson
51.  1:52.21 Mikikajek
52.  1:54.88 LoiteringCuber
53.  1:56.11 TheNoobCuber
54.  1:58.45 VIBE_ZT
55.  2:00.25 Rollercoasterben
56.  2:02.14 Amelia
57.  2:02.71 Lachlan Stephens
58.  2:04.23 buzzteam4
59.  2:09.66 JustinTimeCuber
60.  2:12.62 lumes2121
61.  2:13.59 VJW
62.  2:14.87 Jeann_Cube
63.  2:27.51 Petri Krzywacki
64.  2:33.50 theos
65.  2:33.60 BraydenTheCuber
66.  2:45.61 david_5647
67.  4:08.61 ProStar
68.  4:15.42 ok cuber
69.  5:42.28 sporteisvogel
70.  DNF PingPongCuber
70.  DNF oliver sitja sichel


*Pyraminx*(154)
1.  1.45 twoj_stary_pijany
2.  1.56 thembldlord
3.  1.57 MrKuba600


Spoiler



4.  1.68 [email protected]
5.  1.69 Dylan is nub
6.  1.76 MichaelNielsen
7.  1.78 Sameer Aggarwal
8.  1.88 Toothcraver55
9.  1.89 Magdamini
10.  2.07 Sowrduk
11.  2.12 JackPfeifer
12.  2.32 Sean Hartman
13.  2.34 SpiFunTastic
14.  2.37 TipsterTrickster
15.  2.38 Ontricus
16.  2.39 OriginalUsername
17.  2.43 Kerry_Creech
18.  2.45 Alexander Niedland
18.  2.45 Chris Van Der Brink
20.  2.47 JakubDrobny
21.  2.48 Pyra42
22.  2.50 Awder
23.  2.54 Ghost Cuber
24.  2.56 DGCubes
25.  2.59 Logan
26.  2.63 Cooki348
27.  2.65 PotatoCuber
28.  2.66 Helmer Ewert
29.  2.73 Abhi
30.  2.75 FastCubeMaster
30.  2.75 BradenTheMagician
30.  2.75 Color Cuber
33.  2.90 DhruvA
34.  2.92 BradyCubes08
35.  2.97 BigBoyMicah
36.  3.17 Rubadcar2527
37.  3.23 PokeCubes
38.  3.24 Trig0n
39.  3.26 V.Kochergin
40.  3.27 Zeke Mackay
41.  3.34 Marquez P
42.  3.37 remopihel
43.  3.38 Callan Wesson
43.  3.38 jo1215
45.  3.46 begiuli65
46.  3.47 wuque man
47.  3.48 NewoMinx
48.  3.50 smackbadatskewb
49.  3.52 Coneman
49.  3.52 VJW
51.  3.54 Luke Garrett
52.  3.63 Liam Wadek
53.  3.75 ashfos
54.  3.78 Zac04attack
55.  3.88 Legomanz
56.  3.98 OwenB
56.  3.98 ichcubegern
58.  4.01 ExultantCarn
59.  4.02 [email protected]
60.  4.07 JoXCuber
61.  4.10 Shadowjockey
62.  4.13 Michał Krasowski
63.  4.20 NathanaelCubes
64.  4.21 ProStar
65.  4.22 nikodem.rudy
66.  4.29 KrokosB
66.  4.29 MattP98
68.  4.34 Dylan Swarts
69.  4.38 nickelcubes
70.  4.47 TheDubDubJr
71.  4.56 YouCubing
71.  4.56 cuberkid10
73.  4.63 skewber10
74.  4.75 riz3ndrr
75.  4.76 SebastianCarrillo
76.  4.78 Islam Kitiev
76.  4.78 destin_shulfer
78.  4.81 Utkarsh Ashar
79.  4.85 Rollercoasterben
80.  4.86 dollarstorecubes
80.  4.86 Skycubes 66
82.  4.91 Sub1Hour
83.  4.95 Bebrius
83.  4.95 Lachlan Stephens
83.  4.95 Infraredlizards
86.  5.05 Keenan Johnson
87.  5.08 Isaac Latta
88.  5.12 mihnea3000
89.  5.26 MCuber
90.  5.37 TheNoobCuber
91.  5.43 Dream Cubing
92.  5.50 connorlacrosse
93.  5.52 VIBE_ZT
94.  5.65 LoiteringCuber
95.  5.66 JustinTimeCuber
96.  5.67 Parke187
97.  5.68 jvier
97.  5.68 BLCuber8
99.  5.79 fun at the joy
100.  5.82 Antto Pitkänen
101.  5.94 Kit Clement
102.  5.95 m24816
103.  5.96 theos
104.  5.98 Joe Archibald
105.  6.22 CrispyCubing
106.  6.30 Axel Lönnstedt
107.  6.42 midnightcuberx
108.  6.45 Jeann_Sc
109.  6.47 abunickabhi
110.  6.54 ARandomCuber
111.  6.55 Clément B.
112.  6.60 sigalig
113.  6.61 ok cuber
114.  6.86 AidanNoogie
115.  6.92 Jeann_Cube
116.  6.93 abhijat
117.  6.95 Natanael
117.  6.95 Immolated-Marmoset
119.  7.06 JoRoux
120.  7.07 george dunners
121.  7.09 bandi72006
122.  7.26 Koen van Aller
123.  7.42 [email protected]
124.  7.46 BraydenTheCuber
125.  7.50 Coinman_
126.  7.63 2019DWYE01
127.  7.67 topppits
128.  7.93 PingPongCuber
128.  7.93 skewby_cuber
130.  8.05 Cube to Cube
131.  8.12 dschieses
132.  8.21 david_5647
133.  8.32 BenChristman1
134.  8.68 Lvl9001Wizard
135.  8.76 NaterTater23
136.  8.87 pizzacrust
137.  9.30 wearephamily1719
138.  9.53 Metallic Silver
138.  9.53 drpfisherman
140.  10.13 freshcuber.de
141.  10.31 SonofRonan
142.  10.61 lumes2121
143.  10.65 Comvat
144.  10.98 Ian Pang
145.  11.12 Kal-Flo
146.  11.17 oliver sitja sichel
147.  11.67 sporteisvogel
148.  11.73 Joust
149.  11.93 Mr_Tiger420
150.  12.62 Master_Disaster
151.  12.71 Jacck
152.  16.79 Chimp_Cuber608
153.  17.01 rubyakdks kube
154.  35.61 MatsBergsten


*Square-1*(95)
1.  7.02 Michał Krasowski
2.  8.29 Helmer Ewert
3.  8.48 JackPfeifer


Spoiler



4.  10.16 Dylan is nub
5.  10.61 thecubingwizard
6.  11.20 Alexander Niedland
7.  11.63 thembldlord
8.  11.74 Shadowjockey
9.  12.22 Sean Hartman
10.  12.60 TipsterTrickster
11.  12.76 Sub1Hour
11.  12.76 Clément B.
13.  12.93 skewber10
14.  13.21 MrKuba600
15.  13.22 Kerry_Creech
16.  13.41 riz3ndrr
17.  13.66 Zeke Mackay
18.  14.25 cuberkid10
19.  14.95 YouCubing
20.  15.06 Rollercoasterben
21.  15.34 destin_shulfer
22.  15.48 sigalig
23.  15.58 ichcubegern
24.  15.95 Awder
25.  15.98 AidanNoogie
26.  16.12 Luke Garrett
27.  16.36 NewoMinx
28.  16.44 BradenTheMagician
29.  17.13 JoXCuber
30.  17.74 OriginalUsername
31.  17.88 MCuber
32.  18.20 Logan
33.  18.29 jancsi02
34.  18.44 DGCubes
35.  18.55 BLCuber8
36.  18.68 JakubDrobny
37.  19.12 Mikikajek
38.  19.28 MattP98
39.  19.48 boroc226han
40.  19.91 remopihel
41.  19.96 Underwatercuber
42.  21.19 Keenan Johnson
43.  22.08 smackbadatskewb
44.  22.24 TheDubDubJr
45.  23.41 NathanaelCubes
46.  23.54 Kit Clement
47.  24.03 jvier
48.  24.10 KrokosB
49.  24.92 TheNoobCuber
50.  25.13 VIBE_ZT
51.  25.22 Infraredlizards
52.  25.28 SebastianCarrillo
53.  25.29 Trig0n
54.  26.10 bandi72006
55.  26.13 Ontricus
56.  26.88 dollarstorecubes
57.  27.13 Lachlan Stephens
58.  28.35 theos
59.  28.67 Immolated-Marmoset
60.  29.35 mihnea3000
61.  29.68 Islam Kitiev
62.  30.09 DhruvA
63.  30.48 PingPongCuber
64.  32.35 Comvat
64.  32.35 drpfisherman
66.  33.01 Metallic Silver
67.  34.27 BraydenTheCuber
68.  34.50 ashfos
69.  35.05 lumes2121
70.  35.55 nickelcubes
71.  37.23 begiuli65
72.  37.28 CrispyCubing
73.  38.02 SonofRonan
74.  38.75 Thelegend12
75.  41.19 Hjerpower
76.  41.48 midnightcuberx
77.  42.34 Jeann_Cube
78.  43.15 Liam Wadek
79.  43.48 Lvl9001Wizard
80.  43.74 Jeann_Sc
81.  43.75 SmallTownCuber
82.  44.04 skewby_cuber
83.  46.05 ngmh
84.  46.64 david_5647
85.  47.85 Dylan Swarts
86.  47.94 Mike Hughey
87.  50.51 Axel Lönnstedt
88.  50.67 JustinTimeCuber
89.  51.47 oliver sitja sichel
90.  57.29 BenChristman1
91.  58.27 Ian Pang
92.  58.95 rubyakdks kube
93.  1:04.02 LoiteringCuber
94.  1:05.07 One Wheel
95.  1:14.14 Kal-Flo


*Skewb*(113)
1.  2.75 BradyCubes08
2.  2.96 Isaac Latta
3.  3.14 Dylan is nub


Spoiler



4.  3.16 Rubadcar2527
5.  3.26 riz3ndrr
5.  3.26 Michał Krasowski
7.  3.35 sascholeks
8.  3.45 MrKuba600
9.  3.52 TipsterTrickster
10.  3.78 NewoMinx
11.  3.82 Metallic Silver
12.  3.88 Sean Hartman
13.  3.95 Legomanz
14.  4.05 thembldlord
15.  4.09 PotatoCuber
16.  4.41 OriginalUsername
17.  4.45 connorlacrosse
18.  4.47 Trig0n
19.  4.79 TheDubDubJr
19.  4.79 SebastianCarrillo
21.  4.83 MattP98
22.  4.84 JakubDrobny
23.  4.86 DGCubes
24.  5.06 ichcubegern
25.  5.07 BigBoyMicah
26.  5.08 DhruvA
26.  5.08 NathanaelCubes
28.  5.15 YouCubing
29.  5.22 remopihel
29.  5.22 cuberkid10
31.  5.23 bandi72006
32.  5.31 Luke Garrett
33.  5.48 Immolated-Marmoset
34.  5.53 Lachlan Stephens
35.  5.55 Antto Pitkänen
36.  5.68 VIBE_ZT
37.  5.80 smackbadatskewb
38.  5.84 Sub1Hour
39.  5.86 MCuber
40.  5.87 Helmer Ewert
41.  5.93 LYZ
42.  5.98 Awder
43.  5.99 ashfos
43.  5.99 FastCubeMaster
45.  6.04 d2polld
46.  6.06 mihnea3000
47.  6.14 Ontricus
48.  6.21 Zeke Mackay
49.  6.28 Kit Clement
50.  6.40 Parke187
51.  6.56 Logan
52.  6.68 JoXCuber
53.  6.73 Rollercoasterben
54.  6.77 Chris Van Der Brink
55.  6.89 Dream Cubing
56.  7.19 jo1215
57.  7.28 dollarstorecubes
58.  7.31 KrokosB
59.  7.37 BradenTheMagician
60.  7.49 Jeann_Sc
61.  7.59 Shadowjockey
62.  7.60 dschieses
63.  7.64 fun at the joy
64.  7.65 CrispyCubing
65.  7.78 Dylan Swarts
66.  7.90 drpfisherman
67.  7.96 Bebrius
68.  8.10 Keenan Johnson
69.  8.22 oliver sitja sichel
70.  8.34 ARandomCuber
71.  8.35 m24816
72.  8.41 V.Kochergin
73.  8.45 JustinTimeCuber
74.  8.79 Jeann_Cube
74.  8.79 Axel Lönnstedt
76.  8.86 lumes2121
77.  9.05 Utkarsh Ashar
78.  9.31 [email protected]
79.  9.48 nickelcubes
80.  9.51 Comvat
81.  9.55 Mikikajek
82.  9.58 pizzacrust
83.  9.70 BLCuber8
84.  9.75 ngmh
85.  9.76 Islam Kitiev
86.  10.12 [email protected]
87.  10.21 Cooki348
87.  10.21 LoiteringCuber
89.  10.44 david_5647
90.  11.00 Lvl9001Wizard
91.  11.33 abunickabhi
91.  11.33 topppits
93.  11.42 PingPongCuber
94.  11.44 theos
95.  11.61 begiuli65
96.  11.72 Cube to Cube
97.  11.77 midnightcuberx
98.  11.89 nikodem.rudy
99.  12.21 [email protected]
100.  12.51 Liam Wadek
101.  13.15 Thelegend12
102.  13.57 ProStar
103.  14.17 abhijat
104.  14.30 skewby_cuber
105.  14.31 Koen van Aller
106.  14.72 NaterTater23
107.  15.13 wearephamily1719
108.  15.39 BenChristman1
109.  16.20 SonofRonan
110.  17.71 BraydenTheCuber
111.  18.40 ok cuber
112.  21.32 Master_Disaster
113.  27.31 freshcuber.de


*Kilominx*(25)
1.  22.79 Skycubes 66
2.  23.72 NewoMinx
3.  26.36 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  28.58 TipsterTrickster
5.  29.57 TheDubDubJr
6.  29.75 GenTheThief
7.  30.90 Metallic Silver
8.  32.37 YouCubing
9.  34.71 ichcubegern
10.  37.52 Awder
11.  37.90 Sub1Hour
12.  38.68 Zeke Mackay
13.  38.94 Kit Clement
14.  42.49 dollarstorecubes
15.  42.81 begiuli65
16.  48.57 Axel Lönnstedt
17.  48.94 drpfisherman
18.  49.29 JustinTimeCuber
19.  1:03.63 [email protected]
20.  1:10.66 BraydenTheCuber
21.  1:15.67 Jeann_Cube
22.  1:26.16 oliver sitja sichel
23.  1:28.90 ProStar
24.  1:38.00 ok cuber
25.  5:38.46 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(22)
1.  3:37.86 Sean Hartman
2.  3:45.40 cuberkid10
3.  3:59.77 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  4:09.92 ichcubegern
5.  4:12.32 TipsterTrickster
6.  4:25.66 TheDubDubJr
7.  4:57.88 YouCubing
8.  4:58.33 DhruvA
9.  4:59.86 BradenTheMagician
10.  5:00.49 Awder
11.  5:03.45 dollarstorecubes
12.  5:24.83 Ontricus
13.  5:50.75 drpfisherman
14.  5:51.46 Sub1Hour
15.  5:54.86 Kit Clement
16.  6:18.75 begiuli65
17.  7:01.63 Jeann_Cube
18.  7:25.37 JustinTimeCuber
19.  8:02.34 Jeann_Sc
20.  9:49.88 PingPongCuber
21.  9:56.09 BraydenTheCuber
22.  10:13.97 oliver sitja sichel


*Redi Cube*(30)
1.  7.62 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  9.29 Trig0n
3.  9.45 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  10.23 Awder
5.  14.78 Sean Hartman
6.  15.05 YouCubing
7.  15.13 DGCubes
8.  15.24 TipsterTrickster
9.  15.41 JoXCuber
10.  16.12 TheDubDubJr
11.  16.34 cuberkid10
12.  16.68 pizzacrust
13.  16.80 george dunners
14.  16.92 Kit Clement
15.  16.94 Zeke Mackay
16.  17.82 Natanael
17.  18.49 PingPongCuber
18.  19.05 Sub1Hour
19.  20.47 ichcubegern
20.  22.75 Metallic Silver
21.  23.80 theos
22.  24.34 Axel Lönnstedt
23.  25.26 oliver sitja sichel
24.  25.27 begiuli65
25.  28.22 BraydenTheCuber
26.  31.95 destin_shulfer
27.  32.48 BenChristman1
28.  32.62 Alea
29.  35.51 drpfisherman
30.  41.49 LoiteringCuber


*Master Pyraminx*(17)
1.  22.67 Zeke Mackay
2.  24.81 Ontricus
3.  27.80 Natanael


Spoiler



4.  30.64 DGCubes
5.  33.44 Kit Clement
6.  35.62 ichcubegern
7.  37.16 TheDubDubJr
8.  37.66 TipsterTrickster
9.  49.38 YouCubing
10.  55.31 dollarstorecubes
11.  1:06.78 begiuli65
12.  1:19.77 Axel Lönnstedt
13.  1:21.52 Jacck
14.  1:24.62 Logan
15.  1:25.01 drpfisherman
16.  1:26.23 cuberkid10
17.  1:36.00 LoiteringCuber


*15 Puzzle*(30)
1.  6.08 Ben Whitmore
2.  6.51 Osipov Aleksander
3.  8.28 dphdmn


Spoiler



4.  9.38 gottagitgud
5.  12.26 KrokosB
6.  12.28 PlatonCuber
7.  13.03 JackPfeifer
8.  16.20 TipsterTrickster
9.  16.49 Natanael
10.  17.59 Trig0n
11.  17.77 dollarstorecubes
12.  19.13 Islam Kitiev
13.  21.43 YouCubing
14.  24.34 Immolated-Marmoset
15.  26.04 destin_shulfer
16.  27.89 BradenTheMagician
17.  29.55 TheDubDubJr
18.  30.99 Axel Lönnstedt
19.  31.96 Kit Clement
20.  34.13 ProStar
21.  34.52 Zeke Mackay
22.  37.84 Wilhelm
23.  44.40 drpfisherman
24.  1:07.44 Sean Hartman
25.  1:08.10 freshcuber.de
26.  1:08.11 ichcubegern
27.  1:08.25 lumes2121
28.  1:08.33 bennettstouder
29.  1:25.02 Jeann_Cube
30.  1:35.68 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(22)
1.  39.48 TheDubDubJr
2.  39.71 G2013
3.  43.84 irontwig


Spoiler



4.  44.02 DhruvA
5.  44.22 TipsterTrickster
6.  45.12 Teh Keng Foo
7.  45.16 Jack314
8.  45.68 WoowyBaby
9.  47.08 YouCubing
10.  51.17 ichcubegern
11.  52.50 Bogdan
12.  52.64 PotatoCuber
13.  53.78 Kit Clement
14.  53.82 Mike Hughey
15.  56.70 Jacck
16.  59.59 Awder
17.  60.04 Khairur Rachim
18.  61.77 Varun Mohanraj
19.  DNF begiuli65
19.  DNF remopihel
19.  DNF MICHAL
19.  DNF Jeann_Cube


*Mirror Blocks*(38)
1.  24.95 ichcubegern
2.  27.78 Valken
3.  28.03 Bebrius


Spoiler



4.  33.46 BradenTheMagician
5.  40.37 MattP98
6.  45.54 YouCubing
7.  48.32 TipsterTrickster
8.  50.70 nickelcubes
9.  53.61 dollarstorecubes
10.  53.71 PotatoCuber
11.  57.34 Chris Van Der Brink
12.  58.01 DGCubes
13.  58.97 Ian Pang
14.  1:01.27 begiuli65
15.  1:02.43 Helmer Ewert
16.  1:03.19 VIBE_ZT
17.  1:05.32 lumes2121
18.  1:05.70 DhruvA
19.  1:07.12 abhijat
20.  1:07.71 Zeke Mackay
21.  1:10.12 ProStar
22.  1:17.31 OJ Cubing
23.  1:21.61 TheDubDubJr
24.  1:28.99 Nathanael Robertson
25.  1:32.45 Antto Pitkänen
26.  1:32.52 MCuber
27.  1:35.41 Kit Clement
28.  1:37.72 JustinTimeCuber
29.  1:38.79 Luke Garrett
30.  1:40.51 BenChristman1
31.  2:15.43 Axel Lönnstedt
32.  2:21.98 drpfisherman
33.  2:29.67 Jeann_Cube
34.  2:40.18 oliver sitja sichel
35.  2:42.25 Sean Hartman
36.  2:50.17 NaterTater23
37.  3:19.54 LoiteringCuber
38.  7:33.71 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(9)
1.  3:07.59 Natanael
2.  3:09.41 TipsterTrickster
3.  4:21.08 Kit Clement


Spoiler



4.  9:22.80 ichcubegern
5.  9:58.99 Mike Hughey
6.  10:49.93 drpfisherman
7.  13:01.19 Jacck
8.  13:29.24 One Wheel
9.  DNF Sean Hartman



*Contest results*(266)
1.  1717 thembldlord
2.  1713 Sean Hartman
3.  1683 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1644 TipsterTrickster
5.  1584 TheDubDubJr
6.  1546 cuberkid10
7.  1437 NewoMinx
8.  1409 YouCubing
9.  1336 DhruvA
10.  1327 Luke Garrett
11.  1310 Zeke Mackay
12.  1281 OriginalUsername
13.  1268 dollarstorecubes
14.  1241 PotatoCuber
15.  1234 Lachlan Stephens
16.  1232 DGCubes
17.  1201 riz3ndrr
18.  1160 Awder
19.  1153 Khairur Rachim
20.  1112 Dream Cubing
21.  1094 MrKuba600
22.  1088 Michał Krasowski
23.  1060 Ontricus
24.  1059 Clément B.
25.  1036 JoXCuber
26.  1032 V.Kochergin
27.  1023 VJW
28.  1018 Islam Kitiev
29.  1002 begiuli65
30.  986 KrokosB
31.  981 JustinTimeCuber
32.  970 Kit Clement
32.  970 BradenTheMagician
34.  963 MattP98
35.  952 Logan
36.  947 LYZ
37.  946 Helmer Ewert
38.  937 BigBoyMicah
39.  917 NathanaelCubes
40.  916 [email protected]
41.  895 smackbadatskewb
42.  881 Alexander Niedland
43.  869 Sub1Hour
44.  852 JakubDrobny
45.  846 Jeann_Cube
46.  839 BradyCubes08
46.  839 Jscuber
48.  832 drpfisherman
49.  831 abunickabhi
50.  820 Coinman_
51.  816 Mikikajek
52.  812 JackPfeifer
53.  807 remopihel
54.  802 Legomanz
55.  794 mihnea3000
56.  783 Axel Lönnstedt
57.  771 FastCubeMaster
58.  770 Rubadcar2527
59.  766 Liam Wadek
60.  760 Shadowjockey
61.  754 Keenan Johnson
62.  750 Dylan Swarts
63.  726 MCuber
64.  724 [email protected]
65.  707 Dylan is nub
66.  703 Cooki348
66.  703 boroc226han
68.  677 turtwig
69.  669 jancsi02
70.  641 Chris Van Der Brink
71.  640 nickelcubes
72.  638 Trig0n
73.  636 nikodem.rudy
74.  632 G2013
75.  631 Rollercoasterben
76.  625 Isaac Latta
77.  622 Kerry_Creech
78.  612 Sowrduk
79.  611 m24816
79.  611 Jeann_Sc
81.  602 Skycubes 66
82.  595 wuque man
83.  592 lumes2121
84.  585 AidanNoogie
85.  584 Metallic Silver
86.  583 ExultantCarn
87.  582 midnightcuberx
88.  564 ARandomCuber
89.  557 Antto Pitkänen
90.  547 SebastianCarrillo
91.  539 LoiteringCuber
92.  537 fun at the joy
93.  536 thecubingwizard
94.  530 Bebrius
95.  529 MICHAL
96.  523 Sameer Aggarwal
97.  522 VIBE_ZT
98.  516 sigalig
99.  506 camcuber
100.  502 ashfos
101.  491 jo1215
102.  483 theos
103.  482 Utkarsh Ashar
104.  480 BraydenTheCuber
105.  478 xyzzy
106.  477 Fred Lang
107.  471 gottagitgud
108.  465 HawaiiLife745
109.  459 Koen van Aller
110.  456 TheNoobCuber
111.  449 OwenB
112.  448 destin_shulfer
113.  440 Immolated-Marmoset
114.  433 PingPongCuber
115.  424 Varun Mohanraj
116.  415 oliver sitja sichel
117.  405 jvier
118.  401 BLCuber8
119.  398 CrispyCubing
120.  387 Parke187
121.  374 Nutybaconator
122.  365 Underwatercuber
123.  363 skewber10
124.  362 david_5647
125.  360 Natanael
126.  359 Infraredlizards
127.  355 bennettstouder
128.  352 pizzacrust
129.  351 JakeKlassen
130.  342 ProStar
131.  333 MichaelNielsen
132.  332 d2polld
133.  330 twoj_stary_pijany
134.  325 abhijat
135.  323 Teh Keng Foo
136.  321 Marquez P
137.  318 Ian Pang
138.  316 brad711
139.  313 revaldoah
140.  310 MarixPix
140.  310 Anton
142.  308 skewby_cuber
143.  299 ngmh
144.  293 SpiFunTastic
145.  285 Henry Lipka
146.  278 connorlacrosse
146.  278 yourmotherfly
148.  272 george dunners
149.  269 bandi72006
150.  265 colegemuth
150.  265 Jacck
152.  264 Lvl9001Wizard
153.  260 sqAree
154.  259 Comvat
155.  255 Hjerpower
156.  252 One Wheel
157.  243 buzzteam4
157.  243 MatsBergsten
159.  233 Abhi
160.  232 Cube to Cube
160.  232 SpeedCubeReview
162.  225 BenChristman1
163.  223 Alea
164.  221 [email protected]
165.  216 Amelia
166.  214 PlatonCuber
167.  212 JC Cuber
167.  212 GenTheThief
169.  210 RifleCat
169.  210 Caleb Arnette
171.  209 Coneman
172.  208 Thelegend12
173.  205 bob_lightbulb
173.  205 ican97
173.  205 2019DWYE01
176.  204 Alpha cuber
177.  203 OJ Cubing
177.  203 topppits
179.  200 Kal-Flo
180.  193 20luky3
180.  193 SonofRonan
182.  187 asacuber
182.  187 wearephamily1719
184.  185 Mike Hughey
185.  184 zhata
186.  179 dads_cookies
187.  176 sascholeks
188.  175 Keroma12
189.  170 dschieses
190.  169 SmallTownCuber
191.  167 ok cuber
192.  161 Micah Morrison
193.  156 NaterTater23
194.  153 [email protected]
195.  149 Toothcraver55
196.  148 Magdamini
197.  138 TrueONCE
198.  136 Pyra42
199.  134 Ghost Cuber
200.  129 Jaco Momberg
201.  125 Color Cuber
202.  122 freshcuber.de
203.  120 PokeCubes
204.  118 Billybong378
204.  118 Petri Krzywacki
206.  115 Jaycubes
207.  114 Callan Wesson
208.  111 Master_Disaster
209.  109 [email protected]
210.  108 rubyakdks kube
211.  105 Nathanael Robertson
212.  104 sporteisvogel
213.  103 Zac04attack
214.  95 John Benwell
214.  95 Oliwier
216.  92 qwer13
217.  90 elliottk_
218.  89 RyuKagamine
219.  84 dphdmn
220.  83 edladd
221.  79 goidlon
222.  76 [email protected]
223.  73 Joe Archibald
223.  73 T1_M0
225.  68 hyperbannanas
225.  68 JoRoux
227.  65 Andrew_Rizo
228.  64 pjk
229.  62 ZZ'er
229.  62 jakgun0130
231.  61 G0ingInsqne
232.  50 Cuberstache
233.  49 WoowyBaby
234.  47 Jack314
235.  45 Chimp_Cuber608
236.  42 Bart Van Eynde
237.  41 Bogdan
237.  41 XfinityPowerMan
239.  40 Valken
240.  37 MarkA64
241.  36 elimescube
242.  35 Joust
243.  34 JRL30500
244.  33 Ben Whitmore
245.  32 Osipov Aleksander
245.  32 Lewis
247.  29 Mr_Tiger420
248.  27 skewbercuber
248.  27 irontwig
248.  27 Gatornade
251.  21 SolidJoltBlue
252.  19 Reddy
252.  19 TheodorNordstrand
254.  18 Theo Leinad
254.  18 Het
256.  17 ItsSnazzle
256.  17 EngineeringBrian
258.  15 Parity Cuber
259.  12 Miri
259.  12 davidr
259.  12 Wilhelm
262.  10 Jennswans
263.  7 Claudio Garanzini
264.  6 Owen Morrison
265.  5 Vincent (Xuan Yong ting
266.  4 BajkosKingg


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 15, 2020)

266 competitors this week. I believe this is a record - the previous best was week 2019-33, with 264 competitors. The winner for this week is number 83!

That means our winner this week is *lumes2121!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

